#maas 2012-08-20
<roaksoax> morning
<roaksoax> allenap: howdy
<allenap> roaksoax: Hello :) Good holiday? Ready for busy week?
<roaksoax> allenap: yes indeed a good holliday, thanks for asking
<roaksoax> allenap: and yeah, ready :)
<roaksoax> allenap: any updates ?
<allenap> roaksoax: Don't really know where to begin. Let's have a call. Are you free in 15 minutes, 1315 UTC?
<roaksoax> allenap: would it be possible at 1330 utc?
<roaksoax> allenap: until what time are you gonna be around?
<allenap> roaksoax: Sure, 1330 is fine.
<roaksoax> allenap: ready when you are
<allenap> roaksoax: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/41241d8291d05125cc44ff76b99f961d1359ff51?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<roaksoax> allenap: browser crashed
<roaksoax> allenap: what happen with python-tx-tftp?
<allenap> roaksoax: He hasn't been in touch for a good long time. We shall have to work from my branch. Can we just ship it within maas for now?
<roaksoax> allenap nope leta jjst keep patching it in quantal
<allenap> Okay.
<allenap> roaksoax: Also,
<allenap> Ach,
<allenap> roaksoax: Did you have a look at the commandant package?
<roaksoax> allenap nopr i didnt have the time
<allenap> roaksoax: It's something that I'd like for 12.10, but not for the 12.04 point release, so don't work on it this week :) I'll bother you again next week, if you don't mind.
<roaksoax> please do ;)
#maas 2012-08-21
<rbasak> smoser: maas-import-ephemerals uses https, which can go through a proxy but cannot be cached. maas-import-pxe-files currently uses http so caching does work. Thoughts?
<lifeless> rbasak: https is cachable.
<smoser> rbasak, https_proxy
<smoser> at least i think i've tested that.
<smoser> rbasak, the reason it goes through https was a shortcut.
<rbasak> It is?
<rbasak> I mean cached by a proxy
<lifeless> rbasak: yes, two ways. You can talk https to the proxy, you can have a MITMing proxy.
<lifeless> either will get the proxy visbility into the requests and let it cache.
<smoser> i didn't have time to implement any signature checking of hashsums.
<rbasak> lifeless: sure, I understand that. But is there a trivial way of making this work with wget?
<smoser> so i had to transfer securely.
<rbasak> smoser: OK. I'm just wondering if this has any implications that haven't been considered
<smoser> rbasak, does 'https_proxy: http://your.proxy:3128/ wget https://foo.bar' not work?
<rbasak> smoser: yes, it does - but the proxy can't cache anything then
<smoser> i'm assuming you tried that, and assuming that i'm looking incredibly ignorant to lifeless.
<smoser> :)
<rbasak> it just passes the tcp connection thruogh
<smoser> i have to run for a bit.
<rbasak> ok
<smoser> rbasak, i want to get checking done though.
<smoser> gpg checking signatures.
<smoser> cloud-utils now has the public key installed.
<rbasak> Yes.
<smoser> of the cloud build system.
<rbasak> But what about the pxe files?
<smoser> later.
<smoser> have to look more. dont know off top of my head.
<smoser> talk later.
<rbasak> OK enjoy your run :-P
<roaksoax> allenap: howdy
<allenap> roaksoax: Hello!
<allenap> roaksoax: How is the package looking?
<roaksoax> allenap: looking good
<roaksoax> was just wondering whether there are any other config options that need to be updated
<roaksoax> allenap: And if there's any new files that need to be installed, have they been added to setup.py?
<allenap> roaksoax: pserv.yaml grew tftp options, but that was a while ago. Check celeryconfig.py perhaps?
<allenap> roaksoax: I would hope they're in there. I'll have a look.
<roaksoax> allenap: right but I meant if any of the config options need to be changed on package configuration
<allenap> roaksoax: Can you give an example of what you mean?
<allenap> I have to reboot; biab.
<allenap> Back.
<roaksoax> allenap: stuff that gets modified on maas.postinst file
<allenap> roaksoax: Anything relating to cobbler can be removed. This is probably the wrong way to do it, but here's a start: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159210/
<roaksoax> allenap: heh, I alread have that removed :) at least most of it
<roaksoax> allenap: am testing it though
<allenap> roaksoax: Cool :)
<roaksoax> allenap: maas_local_settings has changed right?
<roaksoax> allenap: ah so -PSERV_URL = "http://maas:password@localhost:5241/api" was cobbler specifig?
<roaksoax> allenap: wasn't that the user/password to access pserv itself?
<roaksoax> as in, authenticated provisioning server API access
<allenap> roaksoax: Yeah, but the original purpose of pserv was as a not-insane wrapper around cobbler. That part has now gone, but pserv lives on as the dynamic tftp server.
<roaksoax> allenap: gotcha, so the user/pass features for pserv.yaml are gone too
<allenap> roaksoax: Yep.
<roaksoax> alright then
<roaksoax> that's something that you did remove and I didn';t :)
<roaksoax> allenap: did you make any further changes to python-tx-tftp in maas trunk?
<allenap> roaksoax: Not since 27th July.
<allenap> r780
<roaksoax> allenap: could you please check the package in ubuntu quantal, (the patch in the package actually)
<roaksoax> allenap: the tftp configuration is not enabled by default on pserv.yaml
<roaksoax> ?
<roaksoax> or does it use default values?
<allenap> roaksoax: It uses default values.
<roaksoax> allenap: alright, now, was the DNS server disabled by default
<roaksoax> ?
<allenap> roaksoax: I don't have a quantal install available right now, and for this week at least we just need to get it working on precise.
<allenap> roaksoax: Ah, DNS, I don't know. Can you ask Julian and Jeroen via maas-devel?
<roaksoax> allenap: will do
<roaksoax> allenap: /usr/sbin/maas-import-pxe-files: line 38: MAAS_PROVISIONING_SETTINGS: parameter null or not set
<allenap> roaksoax: Ah, right, we have to wrap that script using maas-provision. Please can you file a critical bug about that?
<roaksoax> allenap: hold on, what do you mean :)
<roaksoax> allenap: maas-provision binary exists: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159352/
<allenap> roaksoax: I mean that maas-import-pxe-files is not suitable for being run by users any more; it should be called by maas-provision.
<allenap> roaksoax: Something like: maas-provision import-pxe-files ...
<roaksoax> allenap: ok
<roaksoax> allenap: that's packaging side then
<roaksoax> allenap: so are we looking into integrating maas-import-pxe-files inside maas-provision or just call it as a script
<roaksoax> allenap: ^^
<roaksoax> allenap: another error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1159370/
<allenap> roaksoax: It'll just be called as a script, but by maas-provision, which will ensure that MAAS_PROVISIONING_SETTINGS is correct.
<roaksoax> allenap: ok
<allenap> roaksoax: That looks like dnssec-keygen is missing, from bind9utils.
<roaksoax> allenap: it is not :)
<roaksoax> allenap: and as far as i can recall we agreed with rvba to not do that on maas-installation
<roaksoax> cause that would need bind9utils installed
<roaksoax> when it is not needed
<roaksoax> allenap: ok, found the fix
<allenap> roaksoax: This is happening when Apache starts, isn't it?
<roaksoax> allenap: i thought rvba fixed it
<allenap> Oh good :)
<allenap> roaksoax: I guess not, and he's surfing for the next 10 days or so :)
<roaksoax> allenap: yeah it is lacking of full path for dnssec-keygen but we had a way to had that fix
<roaksoax> so rvba was gonna fix it )
<roaksoax> :)
<allenap> roaksoax: Critical bug, unless the fix is okay.
<roaksoax> allenap: yeah I have ogt remember how we agreed to fix it
<roaksoax> allenap: for now i'll just patch the package
<allenap> roaksoax: I'll be back online later, probably. If you hit any more problems like those, file them as Critical.
<roaksoax> allenap: will do
<guimaluf> if I put a 'in-target wget http/.../' inside my preseed file, the node can't get my file. what should I do to make my files avaible?
<robbiew> "Andres Rodriguez has proposed merging lp:~andreserl/maas/packaging_cobbler_removal into lp:~maas-maintainers/maas/packaging."  \o/
<allenap> \m/
* flacoste changed the topic of #maas to: 6 weeks until Final Freeze | Discussion of upstream development of Ubuntu's Metal as a Service (MAAS) tool | MAAS jenkins: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/maas-trunk/
#maas 2012-08-22
<m4fiya> Hey is there anyone that could help me with setting up MAAS on virtual box im having a major issue
<bigjools> I can't think why it would suddenly stop working - can you paste a screen shot of the failure?
<bigjools> what path is it using to TFTP the boot image?
<m4fiya> bigjools, is that directed at me?
<bigjools> m4fiya: ^
<m4fiya> oh okay, i didn't think i had to setup the path specfically, shouldn't it do this automatically?
<bigjools> it does, but if it can't find an image then either the image is missing or the TFTP path went wrong
<bigjools> I've not encountered either of these types of failure before
<bigjools> are you using the 12.04 package?
<m4fiya> yes I am
<bigjools> usually when booting the console will say what path it's using to try and download a boot image
<bigjools> see if you can find that under /var/lib/tftpboot
<m4fiya> hmm, I'm guessing thats not something Virtual Box does
<bigjools> damn
<m4fiya> would VMware do this?
<bigjools> no idea, sorry.
<bigjools> I've mostly been testing with real hardware lately
<m4fiya> We can't all be that lucky ;)
<bigjools> heh
<bigjools> I do want to make sure the VM stuff works though
<bigjools> it's definitely trying to PXE boot?
<m4fiya> I have turned every other type of boot off but the hard disk
<bigjools> that's your problem then
<bigjools> boot order should always be PXE
<m4fiya> I mean other then Hard disk and PXE
<bigjools> PXE first - in fact that's all you need
<bigjools> since the server uses chain.c32 to make it local boot when necessary
<m4fiya> Also is there specific DHCP setting I need to make on my router?
<bigjools> it should be fine if you already enlisted a node
<bigjools> the "next-server" setting tells clients where to TFTP images from
<m4fiya> im going to try and use VMware and see if it works
<m4fiya> I have tried on multiple machines, one running Ubuntu as the Host and one running Windows as the Host
<m4fiya> Now it seems like DHCP is failing
<bigjools> that won't help
<bigjools> can you delete the node and re-enlist it?
<bigjools> to see if anything changed in your environment
<m4fiya> Well i just tried to install a new node, and it seems like the DHCP service is failing, does the MAAS management server need to be the DHCP?
<bigjools> no, it can be remote
<m4fiya> does this need to be specified, or does it auto DHCP
<bigjools> but as I said the next-server needs to be configured, or nothing will be able to PXE boot
<m4fiya> what is the next-server?
<bigjools> it tells the client where to TFTP a boot image
<bigjools> it is the MAAS server
<m4fiya> oh okay, well i have the MAAS server up and running
<bigjools> does your DHCP server have this setting?
<bigjools> if it's in your router it might be called something else
<m4fiya> it doesn't seem like it does have a setting like that
<m4fiya> by default does the MAAS server try to act as the DHCP?
<bigjools> it can do if you want
<bigjools> I can't remember if that's default or not
<bigjools> if you look in /etc/cobbler/settings there's a manage_dhcp setting
<bigjools> I have to run out for 30 minutes, will help later if you're stiull stuck
<jtv> allenap: here's a first attempt to “make run” and then ctrl-C.  It didn't get very far (looks like rabbit doesn't run by default on my system, for whatever reason) but the problem occurs.  This is on a freshly booted system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1160493/
<jtv> The first ctrl-C gave me “--> Stop `celeryd`”
<jtv> And then a second one got me back to the command prompt.
<jtv> If I don't do that, things seem to hang indefinitely.
<jtv> I'll reboot now to clean up, and try to give you a less noisy run with rabbit started.
<jtv> allenap: “make distclean” also hangs while killing celery.
<jtv> allenap: better log here, after starting rabbit manually — http://paste.ubuntu.com/1160508/
 * allenap is looking now
<jtv> allenap: killing the “supervise” process for celery gets the shutdown going again, but doesn't remove those /run/lock/maas.dev.* files.
<jtv> Hmm... nor does it kill all celery processes.
<allenap> jtv: I'm looking at signal handling in celery at the moment, to see if it responds to the correct signals.
<jtv> Thanks.
<allenap> jtv: Signal handling is fine, it's attempting a "warm" shutdown, but it's stuck on accept(...) from /tmp/pymp-m1mA71/listener-_H1dxR (on my machine). The "pymp" bit there suggests it's a multiprocessing socket. All the child processes are defunct, so it hasn't collected them yet. Something's funky.
<jtv> It should come out of the accept() with EINTR, no?
<allenap> jtv: I guess so, but perhaps it's doing something "clever".
<jtv> Yeah.  Might even be the sort of thing that newer interpreter versions helpfully hide.
<jtv> allenap: interesting news on my front is that the bulk of datagram-received messages comes from bootstrap.py.  Almost as if some work is being done over and over again that should be delegated just once.
<allenap> jtv: Yes, there is some element of that iirc.
<jtv> Getting the feeling that the “session” was supposed to take over after bootstrapping, but instead, the bootstrapping packet-handling code remained in front of the session's for convenience.
<jtv> Maybe because the concrete bootstrapping class keeps checking if this packet is the initial one.  If that could be moved into the base class, maybe the division of labour could be more effective.
<allenap> Erm, python-celery appears to still be in universe.
<jtv> allenap: that sounds a bit like a complication
<allenap> Indeed, a fairly big one :)
<rbasak> smoser: when you get in, I need ephemeral images published for armhf+highbank. What's involved for this?
<allenap> Gah, now the webapp won't stop... because it's hanging on an accept().
<rbasak> Yeah I got that
<allenap> Again, related to multiprocessing.
<rbasak> Standard process seems to be to pkill -9 celeryd, find the webapp and kill that, then rm /run/lock/maas*
<rbasak> python is very bad at doing the right thing by default with signals when its using threads
<allenap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1160627/ fixes the webapp problem (though it also stops the cache from working).
<allenap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1160632/ fixes the celeryd shutdown problem.
<allenap> jtv: ^
<jtv> allenap: where “the” cache is which?
<jtv> Ahhh, it's the Manager that's holding things up then?
<jtv> Damn.  I liked the shared-memory solution — not sure why we ended up with the Manager in the first place.
<allenap> jtv: Only in the webapp, where it's not needed. That change didn't help getting celeryd to stop.
<jtv> Maybe it should have been a property, so that at least it doesn't get created until used.
<allenap> Right, lunch time here.
<allenap> Yeah.
<jtv> Thanks for figuring this out.  I'll see if that change happens to be low-hanging fruit.
<jtv> Oh bugger no it isn't.
<roaksoax> howdy
<roaksoax> allenap: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1160673/ --> so that's maas-provision
<roaksoax> allenap: where from will it export the MAAS_PROVISION_SETTINGS
<guimaluf> if I put a 'in-target wget http/.../' inside my preseed file, the node can't get my file. what should I do to make my files avaible to nodes?
<allenap> roaksoax: I have to go out now. I'll be back in ~4h, and I'll try to sort out the MAAS_PROVISIONING_SETTINGS problem then. Would you be able to document how we can build the packaging recipe locally, ourselves?
<roaksoax> allenap: bzr bd ?
<roaksoax> :)
<roaksoax> allenap: it failed to build because I forgot to commit a patch
<allenap> roaksoax: Is that it? I know almost nothing about packaging, so baby steps please :)
 * allenap goes.
<roaksoax> allenap: let me know when you are around again
<allenap> roaksoax: I'm back.
<roaksoax> allenap: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/maas_lp1040047/+merge/120769
<roaksoax> please :)
<allenap> roaksoax: On it :)
<roaksoax> allenap: thanks! :)
<allenap> roaksoax: Btw, I realised earlier that python-celery is in universe. MAAS depends on it now. Do we have any plans around that?
<roaksoax> allenap: python-celery is in main afaik
<roaksoax> allenap: apt-cache show python-celery | grep main
<roaksoax> Filename: pool/main/c/celery/python-celery_2.5.3-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<allenap> roaksoax: I wonder why I'm not seeing that. I've got 2.4.6-1 in universe here. Are you looking at Precise?
<roaksoax> allenap: in precise is in universe
<allenap> Ah.
<roaksoax> allenap: and since we are not SRU'ing maas, there's no need to deal with it now :)
<roaksoax> allenap: in quantal is in main
<allenap> roaksoax: I thought we *were* SRU'ing it.
<allenap> That's what we've been pushing towards this week.
<roaksoax> allenap: not for 12.04.1
<allenap> roaksoax: No, we've missed that :-/ But can we get python-celery into main now?
<roaksoax> allenap: well that's a whooooooooole different problem
<roaksoax> allenap: technically we can't
<roaksoax> but its been done before afail
<roaksoax> afaik
<roaksoax> allenap: that's something Daviey or smoser will have to take care of though
<allenap> I shall await comment from them :)
<roaksoax> allenap: btw.. as soon as the patch above lands ai can rol packages
<roaksoax> i'm off to lunch now though
<allenap> roaksoax: Cool. I'll be having dinner soon, but I'll be back once the kids are in bed.
<roaksoax> allrnpa the fix above we discussed the same with rvba and smoser
<roaksoax> cant recall but i think wr agreed not to do tjat
<smoser> clearly bigjools missed the "not going to SRU"  memo.
<smoser> i dont know if daviey agreed to that or not, and i definitely understand pressure to get new maas into 12.04.
<smoser> however, it clearly does not follow the "stable release update" path.
<allenap> smoser: I think we all - Red and flacoste - missed that memo :)
 * allenap will be back in ~2h
<smoser> well, we clearly missed 12.04.1
<smoser> and it clearly does not really fit SRU https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<smoser> personally, i feel the best way to service 12.04.1 maas with current maas trunk is via ppa.
<smoser> but i suspect that is not popular.
<roaksoax>   /me is eating mexican food for smosers amusement
<smoser> and i'm sure that rules could be bent to accomodate the main dependency. i just dont know about the value of bending the rules.
<guimaluf> if I put a 'in-target wget http/.../' inside my preseed file, the node can't get my file. what should I do to make my files avaible to nodes?
<smoser> guimaluf, what is wrong with the wget? is dns failiing? you can try wget outside and then copy in
<guimaluf> smoser, proxy issue
<guimaluf> it cant hit the file
<guimaluf> Aug 20 17:28:42 node-782bcb77e1d4 in-target: --2012-08-20 14:28:42--  http://150.164.3.236/cblr/aux/postscript.sh
<guimaluf> Aug 20 17:28:42 node-782bcb77e1d4 in-target: Connecting to 150.164.3.236:8000...
<guimaluf> Aug 20 17:28:42 node-782bcb77e1d4 in-target: connected.
<guimaluf> Aug 20 17:28:42 node-782bcb77e1d4 in-target: Proxy request sent, awaiting response...
<guimaluf> Aug 20 17:28:42 node-782bcb77e1d4 in-target: 403 Forbidden
<guimaluf> Aug 20 17:28:42 node-782bcb77e1d4 in-target: 2012-08-20 14:28:42 ERROR 403: Forbidden.
<roaksoax> allenap: so I just saw your diff and seems reasonable. However, will that add /usr/sbin to the path to everything else that is run, or just for that command in particular?
<smoser> guimaluf, is it just that url?
<guimaluf> smoser, yep
<guimaluf> smoser, anyway my maas server can't deploy the ssh-pubkey and I cant download files in that manner
<smoser> guimaluf, is your system clock on the target reasonably set?
<guimaluf> yes
<guimaluf> the clock was my first big issue setting up maas.
<guimaluf> I fixed in many ways. the ephemeral disk.img has the pre-start ntpdate script.
<guimaluf> but maybe isnt enough
<allenap> roaksoax: Just for that command.
<allenap> roaksoax: Btw, we often +1 merge proposals with comments that need to be acted on. If we were being strict we'd mark them as Needs Fixing, but we approve them so that we don't block each other as the world turns.
<roaksoax> allenap: ok, since you alread proposed an alternate fix, could you propose a branch?
<allenap> roaksoax: Okay, I'll do that. Can you email the list instructions on how to build the package?
<allenap> locally.
<roaksoax> allenap: will do by EOD
<allenap> roaksoax: Thanks.
<roaksoax> allenap: btw.. are you committing the env change today?
<allenap> roaksoax: I can, if you need it?
<roaksoax> allenap:no not really
<roaksoax> allenap: i do need you to approve something before yo leave
<roaksoax> allenap: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/packaging_bzr911/+merge/120865
 * allenap looks
<allenap> roaksoax: Approved. If someone isn't around I'd say it's safe to self-approve those and keep moving.
<roaksoax> allenap: thanks
<roaksoax> allenap: i thought self approving didn't work :)
<allenap> roaksoax: I do it from time to time.
<roaksoax> allenap: good to know. cause i thought the lander didn't process those self approved MP's
<allenap> roaksoax: Could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/alt-fix-for-maas_lp1040047/+merge/120866? I am doing it after all, before I forget.
<roaksoax> allenap: looks good to me, has it been tested?
<allenap> roaksoax: Yes.
<allenap> roaksoax: Ah, you mean, is there a test for it. No, not specifically.
<allenap> The code is exercised, but that specific behaviour is not checked.
<allenap> roaksoax: I'm signing off now. Have a good evening!
<roaksoax> allenap: you do aswell
#maas 2012-08-23
<roaksoax> allenap: any luck with the fix for maas-import-pxe-files? That's what I need to test in order to ceritify it is working
<allenap> roaksoax: I'll do that now.
<roaksoax> allenap: cool thanks
<allenap> roaksoax: Is that https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1040462? Or the MAAS_PROVISIONING_SETTINGS one?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1040462 in MAAS "maas-import-pxe-files blows up (packaged version)" [Critical,In progress]
<allenap> Both need to be done...
<roaksoax> allenap: right so running sudo maas-provisiong install-pxe-image alone fails too
<allenap> The latter bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1032462
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1032462 in MAAS "MAAS_PROVISIONING_SETTINGS: required but not set and not documented?" [High,Triaged]
<roaksoax> smoser: have you ever done something like: Package A version 1 Depends on B, then Package A version 2 no longer Depends on B. So on upgrade, remove package B automatically
<smoser> i dont think you can cause the removal
<melmoth> is not aptitude suppose to do this kind of stuff on its own ?
<melmoth> i always use apt-get, but last time at a local lug, people told me that was one of the benefit of aptitude
<melmoth> i did not check if i understood correctly what i heard though.
<roaksoax> it is supposed to
<roaksoax> I was thinking that a simple COnflicts/Replaces woiuld do, but my tests failed, so I consulted, and it should actually work
<melmoth> if one can call dpkg -l from within a postinst script, one should be able to test wether package B is installed, and try to uninstall it.
<melmoth> but i smell locking problems of some sort.
<melmoth> Grmblblbl... When i juju deploy a service (within maas if that matter), how does the new system decide to install the regular version of juju, or the ppa one ?
<melmoth> or, may be to ask it in a more clear way: "how does the new system decide to install some ppa or not". where does it get this information from ?
<roaksoax> melmoth: right so using dpkg -i in my particular case was plain wrong :)
<roaksoax> allenap: alright, i'm only waiting that fix and everything else should be fine
<allenap> roaksoax: Yeah, I'm having to put kids in bed and such.
<roaksoax> allenap: no worries
<allenap> roaksoax: Simple fix! /usr/sbin/maas-provision, last line, should have "$@" appended.
<allenap> (including quotes)
<allenap> That doesn't fix the MAAS_PROVISIONING_SETTINGS problem, but I'll do that later.
<allenap> roaksoax: If you don't get to it in the next hour, I'll propose a merge against the packaging branch.
<roaksoax> allenap: lkike this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163087/
<roaksoax> allenap: btw.. maas-provision and its dependencies have to be removed on upgrade right? Otherwise, things like tftp will overlap
<allenap> roaksoax: Yes, but you need to add "" quotes around the $@.
<roaksoax> allenap: ok, so on the other hand
<roaksoax> allenap: the tftp server doesn't seem to be working
<allenap> roaksoax: Oh, jolly good :)
<roaksoax> allenap: DNS doesn't have access to do what it needs to do
<roaksoax> allenap: are we assuming that MAAS will handle both DNS/DHCP simultaneoulsy or can it do it separately
<allenap> roaksoax: The TFTP port needs setting to 69 in /etc/maas/pserv.yaml.
<roaksoax> allenap: could you change that in trunk?
<allenap> roaksoax: The tftp/generator setting in pserv.yaml needs setting too.
<allenap> roaksoax: etc/pserv.yaml in trunk is configured for development. I can add another file, pserv.prod.yaml, or something like that. I can't change etc/pserv.yaml without upsetting several other things (i.e. it can be done, but it's not going to be quick).
<allenap> roaksoax: One other thing: maas (the package) does not depend on wget, but the scripts need it.
<roaksoax> allenap: i'll do it in packaging
<roaksoax> allenap: could you provide a diff?
<roaksoax> allenap: IMHO, the settings file should all be production in trunk
<allenap> roaksoax: Actually, I'm changing it in trunk. You'll still need to patch it, but it'll be more obvious.
<allenap> Having it all production in trunk makes development a little challenging.
<roaksoax> allenap: they shouldn't differ IMHO
<roaksoax> allenap: please, just send me a diff that I'll need to apply
<roaksoax> allenap: now, for the DHCP stuff, do we want to keep the debconf config like stuff?
<roaksoax> i thought this was gonna be done through the WebUI
<allenap> roaksoax: I don't know. I haven't used the debconf stuff for that yet.
<roaksoax> allenap: right, but my point being is that how are we planning to configure DHCP
<roaksoax> simply do it manually with maas-provision generate-dhcp-config?
<allenap> roaksoax: Leave it at that for now.
<roaksoax> allenap: ok bigjools was pointint stuff about that
<roaksoax> so that's why I was checking
<allenap> roaksoax: https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/default-to-production-config/+merge/121080 will make the default configuration production-ready. Then you can patch out the custom settings of tftp/port and tftp/generator, and it ought to work.
<roaksoax> allenap: ok
<allenap> roaksoax: Once that's landed, you can apply the following additional patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1163300/
<roaksoax> allenap: shouldn't we uncomment the #port and #generator?
<allenap> roaksoax: They'll default to the same things.
<roaksoax> allenap: ok, with that I get : "Unable to locate configuration file" while pxebooting
<allenap> roaksoax: That /may/ be unrelated to this. Can you try: curl 'http://localhost/MAAS/api/1.0/pxeconfig/?mac=12:34:56:78:90:ab'
<roaksoax> allenap: No provided arch!
<allenap> roaksoax: Ah, okay, the next branch hasn't landed yet ;) Try: curl 'http://localhost/MAAS/api/1.0/pxeconfig/?mac=12:34:56:78:90:ab&arch=i386&subarch=generic'
<roaksoax> allenap: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1163315/
<roaksoax> erro
<roaksoax> allenap: No provided arch too
<roaksoax> allenap: ok so we have a broken tftp server then
<roaksoax> allenap: also please check that the changes in python-tx-tftp in trunk
<roaksoax> are the same ones from the packaging
<allenap> roaksoax: You didn't put "curl" before the URL ;)
<roaksoax> allenap: yeah, curl http://localhost/MAAS/api/1.0/pxeconfig/?mac=12:34:56:78:90:ab&arch=i386&subarch=generic
<roaksoax> gives the same
<roaksoax> No Provided Arch
<allenap> roaksoax: single quote it; the & is backgrounding the arch=... bit.
<allenap> backgrounding the bit *before* rather.
<roaksoax> allenap: that works
<allenap> Okay, the problem is that there's a mismatch between the expectations of the TFTP server and what the pxeconfig view gives back. I'm still working on that.
<roaksoax> alright
<roaksoax> allenap: alright then, so I guess it is still not teasteable
<roaksoax> allenap: though I'm just trying to enlist
<roaksoax> allenap: and it doesn't work
<allenap> roaksoax: I'm trying to fix it now.
<roaksoax> allenap: ah ok thought it was deployment wise only not any pxe booting
#maas 2012-08-24
<jtv> bigjools: fwiw I see the app server reporting upload_leases requests on the API — so at least the initial loop of the beat jobs is closed!
<jtv> Hmm… looks like the request is being redirected though.
<jtv> For authentication.
<bigjools> oops
<jtv> It's getting reported as success, but that may just be because the client is successfully told to bugger off — and I guess it just gives up.
<jtv> It follows the redirect, gets the login page, and…  done.
<jtv> Hmm.  Let me check the database.
<jtv> Nope.  Definitely not coming through.
<rbasak> allenap: I just rebased my armhf patch series to today's trunk and have a conflict due to https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/new-tftp-layout/+merge/120182
<roaksoax> bigjools: group write means changing the permissions for path's where other package has been installed
<roaksoax> bigjools: meaning we would be messing with the permissions of other applications
<rbasak> allenap: not sure what the implications are for me right now. It feels like this hinders my progress since there's no replacement right now. Any ideas?
<bigjools> rbasak: ok
<bigjools> oops
<bigjools> roaksoax: ok
<allenap> rbasak: There are a few more branches on the way. See https://code.launchpad.net/maas/+activereviews for the ones I need to land.
<roaksoax> bigjools: which I don't think/know is the right thing to do
<roaksoax> bigjools: for that matter, sudoers might be a better approach
<bigjools> roaksoax: ok, we need to make a code change for that
<roaksoax> bigjools: but AFAIK sudoers only takes care of binaries, not files
<bigjools> unless we can make celeryd run as root?
<bigjools> too dangerous?
<roaksoax> bigjools: I don't think the security team would want that
<bigjools> ok
<roaksoax> bigjools: another option could be to add the maas user to the daemon group
<roaksoax> bigjools: i.e. add maas user to the bind group
<roaksoax> that should cover it right?
<bigjools> roaksoax: I don;t know how that affects things, can you explain?
<roaksoax> bigjools: so if the maas user is in bind group, it would supposedly be able to access files that are for the bind group, right?
<bigjools> oh what about dhcpd.conf?
<roaksoax> bigjools: we should be able to do the same
<roaksoax> bigjools: ig what I'm saying is right, then it should work
<roaksoax> we'll have to test it out
<bigjools> roaksoax: will it allow maas to restart the daemons?
<bigjools> well we don't need to restart DNS other than at installation time
<bigjools> since it uses an included config + rndc
<roaksoax> bigjools: that it wont do. That would supposedly allow us to write in /etc/bind and /etc/dhcp/
<roaksoax> bigjools: for the daemons, we would need sudoers
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> well it would still make my life easier to do the daemon group thing, it means a lot less code needs to change :)
<roaksoax> indeed
<roaksoax> so let me package tthis stuff first and then we can play with the group adding thing and sudoers
<bigjools>     check_call(['sudo', 'service', 'isc-dhcp-server', 'restart'])
<bigjools> is what it does to restart
<bigjools> awesome
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah, so we won't need to change anything
<bigjools> ok, I need to go to bed RSN
<bigjools> roaksoax: you rock :)
<rbasak> allenap: there seem to be merge conflict markers in the diff in https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/pxe-intel-arch-config/+merge/121039. Is this intentional?
<allenap> rbasak: Oh, I'll check that out. Thanks.
<allenap> rbasak: They're real; I need to merge trunk.
<rbasak> Oh, so this is how merge requests are supposed to work? I've not seen it before.
<roaksoax> allenap: can you please check that http://paste.ubuntu.com/1164368/ has all your patches to python-tx-tftp
<rbasak> Ah. "493 lines (+68/-315) 4 files modified (has conflicts)"
<rbasak> I get it now :)
<roaksoax> allenap: there might be one missin
<allenap> jtv: Any chance of a +1 for https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/pxe-intel-arch-config/+merge/121039
<allenap> Please :)
<jtv> coming
<allenap> roaksoax: I'll take a look.
 * allenap can't remember how to use git
<jtv> allenap: conflict.  (
<jtv> Conflicts, even.  :(
<allenap> jtv: It's fixed and pushed, but Launchpad is being slow to catch up.
<jtv> Yes, it's slow at the moment.
<bigjools> allenap: bzr-git? :)
<allenap> bigjools: I did try that, and I just didn't get on with it.
<jtv> allenap: done
<bigjools> yeah I think it's incomplete
<allenap> jtv: Ta!
<jtv> Not seeing why the API is redirecting the worker to the login page.  If only piston didn't confuse Forbidden with Unauthorized...
<bigjools> authenticated url type?
<jtv> lawnmower fiscal epidermis?
<jtv> bigjools: no idea what your question meant, sorry.
<bigjools> is it unauth or auth api
<jtv> Authenticated.
 * jtv goes to kitchen to make some hot toddy
<bigjools> is the auth header getting added?
<allenap> roaksoax: Full diff, I think: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1164399/
<roaksoax> allenap: ah, so there was things missing then
<allenap> I have to go out for a bit, back in ~1h.
<jtv> bigjools: it should be, since the request goes through the maas client… any tips on how to verify?
<bigjools> my brain shut down an hour ago
<jtv> Eww toddy is vile without the honey
<jtv> Oh seriously?  My logs dir is empty?
<roaksoax> bigjools: have you gusy hit an issue on PXE booting that causes an error with "Unable to locate configuration file"
<roaksoax> bigjools: or is this due to the missing patch to python-tx-tftp
<bigjools> roaksoax: could be to do with allenap's latest changes?
<bigjools> otherwise did you run maas-import-pxe-files?
<roaksoax> bigjools: i see this error since yesterday, so I'll wait for his changes to hit trunk
<roaksoax> bigjools: yes I did run it
<bigjools> ok I've not done a full boot for a few days
 * bigjools eod
<bigjools> nn
<jtv> allenap: have you seen this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1041158
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1041158 in MAAS "Worker not authenticating to API in upload_leases" [Critical,Triaged]
<roaksoax> -D  debian/maas-dhcp.config
<roaksoax> -D  debian/maas-dhcp.lintian-overrides
<roaksoax> -D  debian/maas-dhcp.postinst
<roaksoax> -D  debian/maas-dhcp.postrm
<allenap> jtv: I saw that someone (you?) marked it critical, that's it. What's up?
<jtv> allenap: it means that the worker can't send its leases back to the server.
<allenap> jtv: Gah. I hope that's a simple fix :) I guess you're EOD nowish, and I'm away until Thursday after today. I'll try and look at it later this afternoon.
<jtv> allenap: what's really fun is that as far as I can make out, the request isn't touching any code in piston's authentication.py.
<jtv> Thanks.  Technically I'm about EOD and a half.
<allenap> jtv: It's POSTing to /nodegroups/master/ - no /api/... in front.
<allenap> jtv: Indeed, you should be tucked up in bed with some cocoa.
<jtv> Well I didn't have honey for the toddy, so I found some chocolate that's supposed to have honey in it.  Is that good?
<jtv> (It was needed.  The concoction was horrible.)
<allenap> jtv: Chocolate is almost always good for the mental state.
<jtv> Mental yes.  Physical…  Haven't been out at all today, so the sitting flesh isn't really supporting me any more.
<jtv> Anyway, let me see about that URL
<jtv> Yup, that's it!  Missing prefix.
<jtv> Just got a notice that the worker hadn't had a refresh from the server yet, so it wasn't sending DHCP.
<jtv> Maybe that's something to do with the restart logic.
<jtv> allenap: yay!  Just a POST now.  Not a lot of detail in the logs, but...
<jtv> allenap: do you know off the top of your head how the API test can get at the netloc it's running its API at?
<jtv> At least, I _think_ it runs real http on a real port…  I hope it does.
<allenap> jtv: settings.DEFAULT_MAAS_URL... and get_maas_facing_server_host() returns the hostname part of that.
<allenap> Of course, that doesn't work outside of Django.
<jtv> Yeah but does that apply to tests?
<jtv> That's why I'm doing this in the API test, not in the worker test.
<allenap> jtv: self.client.get(reverse(...), ...) or absolute_reverse().
<jtv> Hmm… it uses http://localhost/
<jtv> Wonder why it 404s when I feed that to the worker
<allenap> jtv: I think self.client cheats.
<jtv> Yes, I would expect it to.
<allenap> Yay Django.
<jtv> But I also thought there was a real service waiting for real http requests during the tests.
<jtv> allenap: if you have time… https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/bug-1041158/+merge/121207
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 121207 in gcc-3.4 (Ubuntu) "[Feisty] Dangling symlink in amd64 libg2c0-dev package" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<allenap> jtv: Sure :)
<jtv> Thanks
<jtv> ubot5 has quite an imagination.
<ubot5> jtv: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jtv> Shut up.
<jtv> allenap: oh dear... lots and lots of really strange-looking failures on a fresh branch.
<allenap> Gah.
<jtv> Mostly DNS stuff I think.
<allenap> jtv: +1 for that mp.
<jtv> Thanks.
<jtv> And it looks like either start_up is now being called 3× where previously it was called once, or tests have been converted from FakeMethod to Mock and become accidentally stricter in the process.
<allenap> jtv: Got time for a short review? https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/patch-mock-thing/+merge/121210
<jtv> Yes
<allenap> Thanks.
<allenap> Weird.
<jtv> Done.
<allenap> Thanks.
<jtv> Well, trunk looks thoroughly  broken & I don't see a clear single reason
<jtv> Or does it?  Maybe it's just my fresh branch that's broken.
<jtv> Yup.  It's my branch.  Maybe I shouldn't have named it all-you-zombies.
<allenap> Heh
<allenap> jtv: Do you ever use `lsof +D` btw? It is remarkably useful for finding still running stuff that's causing weird failures.
<allenap> Well, `lsof +D $directory`.
<jtv> Oh, no, I don't use the whole program much actually.
<jtv> And usually I just grep my way around the output of such tools.
<allenap> jtv: I guess I'm interested to know how other people do this stuff. lsof is the best thing I've found for this, but fuser can do similar things.
<jtv> There's so much of this out there that I prefer to remember just a few simple things.
<rbasak> lsof has always confused me. I use it as a last resort, usually combined with grep
<jtv> Tools like “cut” can also help query and manipulate structured output uniformly.
<allenap> roaksoax: I've just landed the last of my branches for this week. Any chance of a new package?
 * allenap has to go now, have a good weekend everyone.
<jtv> nn allenap!
<roaksoax> allenap: there's a newer precise version
<roaksoax> jtv: you know anything about the tftp server?
<jtv> roaksoax: a bit
<roaksoax> jtv: when trying to PXE boot, what happens if no PXE IP/MAC is found
<jtv> That's not really a question of the tftp server — by convention, the pxe client loads a config named “default” in that situation.
<roaksoax> jtv: wheres is that default ? where is it being handled?
<roaksoax> jtv: i keep getting an "unable to locate configuration file"
<jtv> It's dynamically generated by the tftp server.
<jtv> But that's probably not the issue here.
<jtv> The problem would seem to be in matching the path.
<roaksoax> jtv: right, (i get this on pserv.log: 2012-08-24 13:03:32-0400 [TFTP (UDP)] Datagram received from ('192.168.123.101', 49162): <RRQDatagram(filename=pxelinux.cfg/default, mode=octet, options={'tsize': '0', 'blksize': '1408'})>
<roaksoax> )
<jtv> That means your DHCP server isn't configured right.
<roaksoax> jtv: my DHCP is right
<roaksoax> jtv: i have been working with it
<roaksoax> jtv: pre cobblerless MAAS
<jtv> But everything was very different back then.
<roaksoax> jtv: right, but DHCP only needs to tell where the bootp is for it to PXE boot
<roaksoax> jtv: it is an external DHCP
<roaksoax> jtv: this is on a virtual environment though
<jtv> Is this i386?
<roaksoax> jtv: its a VM
<jtv> An i386 VM?
<roaksoax> can't recall TBH
<roaksoax> it is my local dev environemtn
<jtv> So either i386 or amd64 then?
<roaksoax> that's been working since orchestra
<roaksoax> yep
<jtv> OK
<jtv> Do you see any sign in the TFTP logs of pxelinux.0 being requested?
<roaksoax> jtv: where is that particular log stored? the only that has anything releated is pserv.log
<jtv> Because from what I heard, there's a weirdness where that file's directory effectively becomes the root for the session.
<jtv> That should be the one, yes
<roaksoax> jtv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1164794/
<jtv> That's taking a while to load.
<jtv> May be beacuse I'm doing a big fsck.
<jtv> Was there no mention of pxelinux.0 in that log?  It's possible because plain files are served in a different way from config files.
<roaksoax> jtv: the only mention is: [TFTP (UDP)] Datagram received from ('192.168.123.101', 1024): <RRQDatagram(filename=pxelinux.0, mode=octet, options={'blksize': '1432', 'tsize': '0'})>
<jtv> That makes it harder to find the information we need.
<jtv> Is there any helpful logging on the client side?
<jtv> Oh wait,I see now
<jtv> Sorry; it's late here and I'm not well.
<jtv> Having a bit of trouble reading from the screen.
<jtv> Well this tells us that the DHCP setup is definitely not right.
<roaksoax> jtv: hehe no worries
<roaksoax> jtv: the DHCP server is libvirt
<jtv> And it's not set up to point clients to the right TFTP path.
<jtv> The right server, yes.
<roaksoax> jtv: "<bootp file='pxelinux.0' server='192.168.123.2' />"
<jtv> But not the right path.
<jtv> Yes.
<jtv> That's wrong.
<roaksoax> jtv: what's the right path?
<jtv> We use maas/<arch>/generic/pxelinux.0
<roaksoax> jtv: right, but in a DHCP you can't tell what patch to use based on the arch right?
<jtv> You can, but it's tricky.
<roaksoax> jtv: ah, so why are we doing that then
<jtv> It's what we do in a MAAS-generated config.
<roaksoax> jtv: right, but when we are not using MAAS DHCP
<roaksoax> jtv: then that should not happen
<jtv> But as long as you've got a single-architecture setup, you can just use the path I gave you — with either i386 or amd64
<jtv> (The paths are changing, but I don't think they've changed yet)
<roaksoax> jtv: right, but that defeats the purpose of PXE booting doesn it?
<jtv> Not really.  The purpose of PXE booting is to give us control of a machine across power cycles.
<roaksoax> jtv: right, so in a mixed network, with external DHCP., we are in trouble
<jtv> Now,
<roaksoax> jtv: on the case of an upgrade, we are screwed
<jtv> the i386 image will work just fine for amd64 machines.
<jtv> An upgrade?
<roaksoax> jtv: so, we have a maas server, we upgrade precise version to latests, we don't modify external DHCP
<roaksoax> then we have a broken maas infrastrcuture
<jtv> Yes, so it seems.
<roaksoax> that makes administrator manually modify their DHCP servers
<jtv> Yes, it's a manual step if MAAS doesn't manage DHCP.
<roaksoax> jtv: rigt, which defeats the purpose of everything
<roaksoax> jtv: i think there should be some defaults to continue to use the older path
<roaksoax> and default to i386
<roaksoax> for these cases at least
<jtv> I suspect you could work around that by installing pxelinux on the server.
<roaksoax> right, but we won't have the systems available would we?
<jtv> Hmm that fixes the pxelinux.0 problem, but not the config one.
<roaksoax> exactly
<jtv> You already have pxelinux-common installed, I suspect.
<roaksoax> yep
<roaksoax> IMHO, this is a regressio
<jtv> Gavin was working on this, but he has eow'ed.
<roaksoax> yeah, oh well
<jtv> And for me it's technically saturday now, so I won't be around for long enough to fix this tonight.
<roaksoax> no worries
<roaksoax> i'll try to look into it if I find the time after i finish the stuff i need to get done
<jtv> Would a workaround help?
<jtv> Temporary one?
<rbasak> Are you guys talking about a regression for precise->precise-updates, or precise->quantal?
<roaksoax> jtv: heh, now I get a permission denied to obtain the file :)
<jtv> What did you change?
<roaksoax> jtv: i changed the pxelinux path
<jtv> rbasak: I think we missed the 12.04.1 window, so I think the most urgent issue would be the latter.  But I'm not too sure.
<jtv> roaksoax: what did you change it to?
<rbasak> Hmm, ok
<roaksoax> jtv: <bootp file='maas/i386/generic/pxelinux.0' server='192.168.123.2' />
<jtv> Then what's biting you now, I think, is the problem that our patch for the tftp server is not in the package.
<roaksoax> jtv: probably. I have to review that by EOD too
<roaksoax> jtv: alright then. Thanks for the help :)
<jtv> Waitwaitwait
<jtv> I don't think you answered my question: would a workaround help?  Temporary one?
<jtv> Or would it be a waste of time?
<roaksoax> jtv: to older way pxelinux.0 was located? I guess it would
<roaksoax> jtv: I think sabdfl  wanted to test over the weekend, but we can point out to the change in the DHCP server
<jtv> Well he said he was quite keen to, so hell yeah he wants to test over the weekend!
<jtv> I just wonder if this is what Gavin was doing.  Let me look.
<roaksoax> jtv: ok :) btw.. if you can point me out to the branch where the permission thing was fixed for python-tx-tftp would be great too
<jtv> Ouch.  I don't know that.  I only heard it talked about.
<jtv> Don't even know if it's on launhpad or github.
<roaksoax> jtv: hehe no worries, I'll look it up
 * roaksoax off to lunch before he gets cranky
<jtv> OK.
<roaksoax> jtv: thanks for the help though
<jtv> I have something in mind for the config files, making use of something Gavin landed tonight.
<jtv> Oh dear.  Where do we match “default” config at all?
<jtv> I remember now.  We generated it as part of the filesystem tree when installing a new image.
<jtv> But not now, I think...
<jtv>  roaksoax: having serious system problems now, not sure why.  But I have a branch that you might want to try.  It may solve at least part of the problem.
<roaksoax> jtv: got the access denied issue figured out.. python-tx-tftp was with incomplete patches apparently
<jtv> Hmm
<roaksoax> but it seems that i just found another issue :)
<roaksoax> permissions wrongly set for commissioning directory
<jtv> I may drop out of the conversation at any moment.
<jtv> Commissioning directory?
<jtv> You mean in /var/lib/tftpboot/...?
<roaksoax> jtv: /var/lib/tftpboot/maas/.../commissioning
<roaksoax> jtv: yeah
<jtv> We fixed that a few weeks back.
<jtv> Or maybe this week?
<jtv> Not very long ago.
<roaksoax> jtv: uhmmm upgrading didn't work right then
<roaksoax> jtv: now it doesn't enlist
<jtv> Did you get past the problem of not finding the default pxe config somehow?
<roaksoax> jtv: yeah
<roaksoax> just edited the path to maas/pxelinux.0
<roaksoax> jtv: and now : NameError: name 'preseed_data' is not defined at line 14 column 3 in file /usr/share/maas/preseeds/generic at line 87 column 3 in file /usr/share/maas/preseeds/preseed_master
<jtv> roaksoax: back after some system trouble… how did you get around the pxe-config problem?
<roaksoax> jtv: <bootp file='maas/pxelinux.0' server='192.168.123.2' />
<jtv> And then the machines booted into enlistment?
<roaksoax> jtv: they boot into the commissioning environment that does the enlistment
<roaksoax> jtv: but there's an error on the preseed
<roaksoax> NameError: name 'preseed_data' is not defined at line 14 column 3 in file /usr/share/maas/preseeds/generic at line 87 column 3 in file /usr/share/maas/preseeds/preseed_master
<jtv> Scott may know.
<roaksoax> smoser: ^^
<jtv> roaksoax: I'm crashing.  I've got a review up for a compatibility change that would solve your previous problem, but I'm not in a state where I can judge whether it's a good idea.  I'll have to call it a night!
<smoser> oh fool.
<smoser> foo
<smoser> not fool
<jtv> food?
<smoser> where is this?
<smoser> trunk ?
<roaksoax> jtv: thanks a lot! it used to be under maas/<arch>/etc/etc/pxelinux.0 now it is under maas/pxelinux.0 so should be easier
<roaksoax> smoser: trunk
<roaksoax> smoser: packaging up the latest trunk
<jtv> roaksoax: the branch I have up here also supports the classic pxelinux.cfg/*: https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/bug-1041318/+merge/121266
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 121266 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "OpenOffice does not start: abnormal early exit ..." [Undecided,Invalid]
<jtv> Shut up, bot.
<roaksoax> jtv: cool I'll take a look
<smoser> i dont know from the to po fmy hhead.
<roaksoax> smoser: ok ;)
<allenap> roaksoax: Do you have some background on bug 1041327?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1041327 in MAAS "Where's the “default” PXE config?" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041327
<roaksoax> allenap im guessing is the fact that in order to use the tftp we have to tell the external dhcp server that pxelinux.0 is in maas/pxelinux.0
<allenap> roaksoax: jtv mentioned that you were having problems with that, in a merge proposal. Is that because the boot filename cannot be set on your DHCP server?
<roaksoax> allenap so on upgrades for those who have external dhcp maas is "broken"
<roaksoax> becauae if you upgrade maas magically tftp fails
<allenap> roaksoax: Ah, is this only pertinent to upgrades?
<roaksoax> yrs
<allenap> Righty ho. In https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/bug-1041318/+merge/121266 I ponder if we shouldn't just get rid of the maas/ prefix completely.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 121266 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "OpenOffice does not start: abnormal early exit ..." [Undecided,Invalid]
<allenap> ubot5: Your regex is wrong.
<roaksoax> allenap leaving it there might be benefitial if we have Nother infrastructure in pla e
<roaksoax> the only problem i see is that since pxelinux.0 that maas is using chanves administrators will see this as broken
<roaksoax> becauze they would need yo update the dhcp server to tsll the new location
<roaksoax> however this could so be a regression
<roaksoax> because an upgrade and path location haz changed
<roaksoax> so if old pxelinux.0 is left Nd dchp server not chsnged then cinfig file iz not found
<roaksoax> on new jnsls we have to tell the admin tha oxelinux.9 for maas has changrd location but in uogrades we cant just simply change and expect admins will figure out wjat was wrong
<roaksoax> so it should be backwards comoatible
<roaksoax> allrnap unless we tell tctp that root is /var/lib/tftpboot/maas
<roaksoax> dahhh that shiuld cover it
<roaksoax> so no need for code chsnges rught?
<roaksoax> only config
<allenap> roaksoax: I'm way too tired to understand all that right now! I think it may be best if you email the list, as I'm away until Thursday next week too.
<allenap> roaksoax: Have a good weekend, thanks for putting up with us upstreamers :)
<roaksoax> allenap will do have a good week
<roaksoax> hehe no worries
<roaksoax> glad to had the chance to work with u guys
#maas 2013-08-19
<mxmln> hi folks anyone know how to solve this prob: juju bootstrap
<mxmln> error: cannot create bootstrap state file: gomaasapi: got error back from server: 400 BAD REQUEST
<mxmln> I am on raring maas:
<mxmln>   Installed: 1.3+bzr1461
<mxmln> solved my problem
<mxmln> upgrading maas to 1.3+bzr1470 helps
<roaksoax> /win/win 11
#maas 2013-08-20
<jam>  /wave
<bigjools> jam: so we have someone who can't get constraints working on precise
<bigjools> they are using pyjuju with latest maas
<bigjools> apparently not even mem= works
<bigjools> and given that I realised I don't know much about the work you did I figured I'd better catch up :)
<bigjools> so jtv was telling me that he thinks there's a job that runs after every tag change on a node, is that right?
<jtv> Not _quite_ what I said.  :)
<jtv> A job that _needs_ to run before new tags can be taken into use.
<bigjools> meh
<jtv> It matters because I'm not sure it wasn't a manual step.
<bigjools> ok
<jam> bigjools: if you do a change on tags, it fires off a job that gets run by all of the cluster workers
<bigjools> jam: I thought you ran the tag jobs on the region worker?
<jam> to evaluate the hardware characteristics.
<jam> bigjools: my MaaS terminology is a bit out of date, I imagine.
<jam> There was 1 central place, and N subset workers, right?
<bigjools> yes
<jam> this is done on the N
<bigjools> 1 region, many clusters
<bigjools> ah ok
<bigjools> so was anything you added done in the region?~
<jam> so that when you have 200,000 machines, each cluster only does 4k (or whatever) hardware jobs.
<bigjools> indeed
<jam> bigjools: I believe when adding a single machine it is evaluated by the region against all existing tags.
<bigjools> ok
<jam> however, if mem= isn't working, my guess is that our rules for pulling memory out of lshw characteristics is failing.
<jam> we had that problem at least 1 time before
<jam> on arm, I think
<bigjools> so what is the best way of debugging this:
<bigjools> someone is defining a new tag to match certain machines. querying the tag in the api returns the machines correctly, but juju deploy with the "maas-tag" constraint doesn't work
<bigjools> but then they also said the mem= tag was not matching correctly, so something is really hosed
<bigjools> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/+bug/1214172
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1214172 in maas (Ubuntu) "juju/MAAS Tag constraints do not work in Precise" [Critical,New]
<jam> bigjools: so from what I saw with "maas-cli api tags nodes ram512" it looks like the tags themselves are getting applied to nodes.
<bigjools> yep
<bigjools> when they deploy with mem=34359738368
<jam> so I can still see "mem=" being broken for other reasons (digging into the code now to remind myself where things are defined)
<bigjools> juju shows mem=34359738368.0
<bigjools> which is suspicious
<bigjools> (that's from get-constraints)
 * bigjools considers running tcpdump to see the actual requests
<kurt_> bigjools: while working with juju today, we discovered the squid proxy on the cluster controller is missing one of the repositories.  Is that a known problem?
<kurt_> roaksoax figured it out
<bigjools> the clusters don't have proxies, only the region IIRC
<kurt_> ok, fair enough, let me restate - the region controller :)
<bigjools> that's a packaging thing, so it's roaksoax's domain :)
<kurt_> i c
<kurt_> ok
 * bigjools volleys back to roaksoax.  15 love.
<bigjools> well put it like this, there's no squid set up in maas upstream
<bigjools> did you manage to fix it locally?
<kurt_> lol
<kurt_> we did, but I do think it needs to be updated in whatever packages for the installer.  403 errors abound
<bigjools> might just be the squid-deb-proxy package
<bigjools> which release?
<kurt_> and I thought it was a skillful punt :D
<kurt_> precise
<bigjools> artful :)
<bigjools> and you're downloading packages for precise or...?
<kurt_> actually, I'm my platform in quantal, but the images are precise
<jam> bigjools: so the xpath to determine how much memory we have is: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/maas/trunk/view/head:/src/maasserver/models/node.py#L389
<jam> bigjools: and for mem=34359738368.0 it shouldn't actually be a problem, given: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/maas/trunk/view/head:/src/maasserver/models/node_constraint_filter.py#L32
<jam> we cast to float, and then ciel and cast back to int.
<jam> bigjools: so to detect what mem we are setting for the nodes, you could do a DB query, or maybe that is exposed on the Node object (in the views)
<jam> bigjools: yeah, the node_view.html template has "node.memory" MB there
<jam> hmmm....
<jam> looks like we are saving the memory in MB into the DB
<jam> so integer MB
<jam> so the query would need to be: juju deploy --mem=512 for 512MB of memory?
<jam> bigjools: ^^ ?
<jam> That doesn't explain why MaaS tag isn't working
<jam> though
<jtv> jam: I had a faint memory of an upgrade breaking all this once...  Probably of some third-party dependency.  Can't find a bug for it though.
<bigjools> jam: sorry distracted by the gardener
<bigjools> jam: good point on the mem constraint
<jam> bigjools: I don't need to know :)
<bigjools> jam: haha :)
<bigjools> I have someone in top dressing.  does that make it any muddier? :)
<bigjools> jam: so if the lshw's mem output is not getting parsed correctly, that self-tag thing they did wouldn't even work would it?
<bigjools> so the parsing is probably ok
<jam> bigjools: so the easy check is for them to go to the Node page and see what it says the node has for memory. The only difference I can see between their tag constraint and our mem parser is that we enforce "units=bytes"
<jam> so say their LSHW didn't have a units field at all
<bigjools> ah
<jam> and then some other random stuff about bank, etc. But I think that was just to add more matches, rather than more filtering.
<jtv> I don't know how pyjuju does it, but I think juju-core has a back-off path for when no available image can match the constraints.
<jtv> Any chance that it might be saying "no way I can get 34359738368 MB of memory, but let's try again and be less picky"?
<jtv> (Tying into the difference in memory units there)
<jtv> Although if that were the case, I don't suppose it'd affect custom tags...
<jam> jtv: I would have thought pyjuju would just refuse to deploy a machine until it finally found one that matched. (aka never)
<jam> because it was just picky like that
<jam> (hence why we had a lot of old problems with maas-name, IIRC)
<jtv> I'm looking it up in the code, just in case.
<bigjools> ok
<jtv> It does look a lot as if ServiceUnitState.assign_to_unused_machine won't notice if no machines satisfy constraints, and just return the last candidate it looked at.  But that may still go through another filtering pass later.
<bigjools> I replied to that email asking if they were using matching units
<bigjools> also advised that mem= needs MB!
<bigjools> let's see how that works out
<bigjools> juju needs to document this better I suspect
<bigjools> our docs all round are weak :(
<jtv> Yeah.  AFAICT, if you asked pyjuju for an outrageous amount of memory that no machine actually had, it'd just give you an arbitrary available machine.
<jtv> (As you might well do if you thought you were specifying memory in bytes but Juju interpreted the number as megabytes)
<jtv> It's something I ranted about in a review very recently actually: failure to extract search/filter function.
<bigjools> that, err, sucks :/
<jtv> Rather.  It's an implicit outcome of the loop, not an explicitly visible possibility in the code.  One of those reasons why I recommend extracting search/filter functions.
<jtv> Sometimes people deal with it by writing the "oh I've found it, now do my business and return" part *in the body of the search loop*, which avoids the implicit bad result but makes the code worse in every other way.
<roaksoax> rvba: ping
<roaksoax> rvba: has maas' apache2 config changed in any way?
#maas 2013-08-21
<bigjools> roaksoax: no
#maas 2013-08-22
<cfrantz> Hello.  Need some assistance in setting up MaaS development environment.
<cfrantz> I seem to have everything running, but the region workers cannot get the nodegroup info or api credentials
#maas 2013-08-23
<cfrantz> Hi, I'm having some trouble getting MaaS running in a development environment.  It seems everything is running, but the region-workers are unable to learn their nodegroup or api_credentials.
#maas 2014-08-18
<allenap> jtv: I got an unrelated failure in my branch. Does http://paste.ubuntu.com/8079607/ ring any bells for you?
<jtv> allenap: yes, I think I know what that is.
<jtv> factory.make_node() randomises the node's disable_ipv4 setting.
<jtv> So for a test that requires the node to report IPv4 addresses in its ip_addresses property, or in DNS, pass disable_ipv4=False.
<jtv> allenap: that particular failure may already be fixed in trunk actually.
<allenap> jtv: Okay, I’ll just try landing again :)
<allenap> Thanks.
<jtv> You can try merging trunk and running that one test.  Trick to save time: state the same test multiple times on the same command line.
<jtv> Only have to do the costly schema setup once, but you get quick statistics on an unreliable test.
<blake_r> rvba: qa fix
<blake_r> rvba: https://code.launchpad.net/~blake-rouse/maas/qa-disable-i386/+merge/231194
<rvba> Hi blake_r, thanks for the branch, I just reviewed it/
<blake_r> rvba: thanks
<blake_r> rvba: will it work with just trusty?
<blake_r> rvba: or should I import precise?
<rvba> blake_r: well, I really think we should be using trusty from now on.
<blake_r> rvba: okay
<blake_r> rvba: I will update it to trusty then
<rvba> blake_r: cool.  Then we need to make sure it works ;)
<blake_r> rvba: yeah, :)
<blake_r> rvba: is there a way to merge it so it gets the author and reviewer in the commit message, or do I need to do that manually?
<rvba> blake_r: you need to do it manually
<blake_r> rvba: okay
<rvba> blake_r: the trouble with breaking the CI for that long is that we landed a bunch of branches since your change… so if the CI breaks when you land you CI branch, it's going to be painful to see if the problem still is in the CI code or if we introduced a regression in MAAS itself.
<rvba> your* CI branch
<blake_r> rvba: yeah sorry about that, i guess we will see!
<rvba> blake_r: that's fine, but just make sure you're subscribed to the CI ML; the ML is a bit verbose but this way you'll be warned when the CI breaks.
<blake_r> rvba: yeah I am, it just fails on and off all the time, its hard to know when to check it
<blake_r> rvba: okay its merged
<blake_r> rvba: we will see
<rvba> blake_r: unfortunately, I have the "feeling" it will break at the 'juju bootstrap' stage :).
<rvba> blake_r: latest failure: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/MAAS/job/utopic-adt-maas-manual/118/console (missing trusty image!) http://people.canonical.com/~rvb/missing_image.png
<rvba> blake_r: btw, you can get the name of the latest LTS in a programmatic fashion: import distro_info; distro_info.UbuntuDistroInfo().lts()
<rvba> blake_r: much better than hardcoding release names :)
<blake_r> rvba: yeah thats true
<blake_r> rvba: that error is because its missing the report boot image
<blake_r> rvba: i hate that error
<blake_r> rvba: so terrible
<blake_r> rvba: idk how it could of said they were reported then
<rvba> blake_r: what do mean its missing the report boot image?
<blake_r> rvba: means that the report_boot_images did not run, yet...
<rvba> blake_r: did you change how this works?  Because the reporting happens right after the import.
<rvba> blake_r: and the CI script waits for the images to be reported before it enlists the nodes.
<blake_r> rvba: no i didnt
<rvba> So it doesn't make sense to me.
<blake_r> rvba: thats what is wierd
<blake_r> rvba: yeah doesn't make since, the image should be reported if the api said it was there
<rvba> Exactly.
<rvba> blake_r: I'm guessing you'll get rid of the old boot image list in the UI right?
<blake_r> rvba: yes
<rvba> blake_r: there is a run in progress, looks like the images are import all right: http://10.98.3.59/MAAS/clusters/c2750ad3-717d-4b4c-965c-134b787bea92/bootimages/
<rvba> blake_r: I think this run started without the changes you just landed… I'll kill it.
<rvba> Done, another run is in progress now.
<rvba> blake_r: looks like the reporting of the images is broken; the current run has been checking the images for ~10 minutes now…
<jhobbs> these fancy new names are pretty sweet
<jhobbs> node names
<rvba> blake_r: run failed: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/MAAS/job/utopic-adt-maas/429/console
<blake_r> rvba: okay will have a looj
<rvba> blake_r: it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1349891
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1349891 in MAAS "celery tasks fail with a HTTP Error 504: Gateway Time-out" [Undecided,New]
<rvba> Nothing to do with your changes.
<rvba> blake_r: that's the spurious failure that's been plaguing us for quite some time now.
<blake_r> rvba: dang celery!
<newell> I like to eat celery
<newell> preferably with peanut butter
<blake_r> well eat all of Maas celery and get ride of it!
<rvba> blake_r: Celery is not responsible for this.
<jhobbs> blake_r: i have some ipmi nodes managed by a top of trunk maas; power status is always yellow on them; is that a bug right now?
<rvba> blake_r: btw, did we get a definitive answer from the designers about the colors?
<blake_r> rvba: I think it was said to leave it for now, we will work on ui next cycle
<blake_r> at least that is what roaksoax told ne
<rvba> blake_r: we should at least change the color for when a node is off.  red seems to indicate a problem/failure.
<blake_r> jhobbs: ipmi I believe is queryable
<jhobbs> so it's a bug i guess
<jhobbs> i thought maybe it wasn't all enabled
<blake_r> rvba: not to me! ;)
<blake_r> jhobbs: ipmi and amt should be
<jhobbs> ok
<blake_r> rvba: but if others agree then we can change it
<jhobbs> i agree
<blake_r> rvba: red to me means off
<jhobbs> many people have commented on the red
<jhobbs> and how it should mean error
<jhobbs> black is a good off color imo :)
<rvba> jhobbs: I was about to say the same :)
<blake_r> disagree! :) but should display the same meaning
<jhobbs> acquire/start/stop in the GUI now is also cool
<jhobbs> although it seems stop=release
<jhobbs> that seems a little strange!
<blake_r> also does start actually mean = install?
<rvba> jhobbs: blake_r https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/fix-power-color/+merge/231231
<blake_r> rvba: i think the title should just be
<blake_r> rvba: title="node.power_state.capitalize
<jhobbs> does the title get displayed as a tip when you hover?
<rvba> jhobbs: yes
<blake_r> rvba: i don't think it needs "Power state:"?
<jhobbs> yeah seems redundant to me too
<rvba> Hum, on/off are pretty clear indeed.  But 'unknown' is not.
<blake_r> rvba: looks like the latest test is now configuring juju
<blake_r> rvba: unknown should really be there once all of the power types support query
<blake_r> rvba: shouldnt*
<jhobbs> it will be there whenever the node can't be contacted right?
<jhobbs> or will that show Error
<blake_r> jhobbs: error
<rvba> jhobbs: etrror
<rvba> blake_r: okay, fair enough, I'll remove the 'power state' prefix.
<blake_r> rvba: juju bootstrap worked
<rvba> blake_r: so far so good
<rvba> blake_r: # juju deploy mediawiki
<rvba> ERROR charm not found: cs:trusty/mediawiki
<rvba> uh-oh
<blake_r> rvba: uhm, pretty sure that exists
<rvba> blake_r: it's not in the list: https://manage.jujucharms.com/charms/trusty
<blake_r> rvba: wow
<rvba> blake_r: we can still deploy the precise-based charm (on Trusty).
<rvba> blake_r: arg, no, this would force the machine to use precise.
<blake_r> rvba: couldnt we just deploy juju-gui, check that 80 is open?
<blake_r> rvba: or postgres
<rvba> blake_r: I think we should just deploy mysql and only continue with deploying mediawiki on top if we're using precise.
<rvba> blake_r: i.e. https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/qa-lab-tests-trusty/+merge/231236
<rvba> blake_r: but yeah, we could check that the port 3306 is open.
<blake_r> rvba: i think we should deploy keystone
<blake_r> rvba: it only requires mysql
<blake_r> rvba: openstack identity service
<rvba> blake_r: now that Juju itself has a nice CI, we probably don't need to test the relations.  Only that a Juju service comes up.
<blake_r> rvba: i guess if maas networking is being tested by just using juju then yeah probably not
<blake_r> rvba: keystone is small, just an idea to test some more
<rvba> blake_r: yeah, but I really think bootstrapping and deploying a service is enough now.
<blake_r> rvba: okay
<rvba> blake_r: I updated my branch to remove the mediawiki stuff (instead of disabling it).
<rvba> blake_r: testing it now on utopic-adt-maas-manual
<blake_r> rvba: okay watching it now
<rvba> blake_r: I just landed my CI branch.  The CI should be back online with the next run.
<blake_r> rvba: perfect
<rvba> blake_r: I'm open to a better solution (w.r.t. https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/fix-data-schema-migration/+merge/231244)
<rvba> blake_r: you know that code better than I do ;)
<blake_r> rvba: yeah I will take it
<blake_r> rvba: i will stop putting data migration into schema, that just doesnt work ti seems
<rvba> blake_r: it's clearly a recipe for disaster
<rvba> blake_r: but like I said on the MP, adding a migration now won't really help, you'll have the data migration as 101 and the schema migration as 105
<rvba> blake_r: so it's the same as what I wanted to do.
<rvba> blake_r: maybe just a tad cleaner
<rvba> Since we won't be bundling two different things inside one migration.
<blake_r> yeah its the same result, just cleaner
<rvba> blake_r: also, if you make 101 a pure data migration, you'll have to regenerate all the migrations after that.
<rvba> :/
<blake_r> ugh, thats true
<blake_r> yeah what if we had a data migration as 100
<blake_r> two 100
<blake_r> which is fine to south
<rvba> Can we still control the ordering?
<rvba> I mean, we need the data migration to be run before the schema migration.
<blake_r> that would be before
<blake_r> 100 the schema is 101
<blake_r> it can run in any order of removing cluster from the the model
<rvba> Right, instead of moving the data migration inside an existing one, you create a new one.
<blake_r> yeah, same result as yours but cleaner so the file has correct name
<rvba> This shouldn't modify the chain of migrations since this is a data migration — this should work.
<rvba> Sounds good to me.  It's only marginally better than my solution but it's probably worth it.
<blake_r> Okay.
<rvba> blake_r: btw, your changes to the API (revision 2206) broke the backward-compatibility of the API.  Considering the changes that you're making, there is probably no way around it (although we could have kept the extract UUID parameter and ignored it).  My point is that we need to be careful with these backward-incompatible changes and keep track of them very carefully: they need to be listed in the release
<rvba> notes.
<rvba> roaksoax_: ^
<blake_r> rvba: yeah didn't think there was away around it
<blake_r> rvba: i guess I could add that back in and support both
<rvba> blake_r: maybe you could still accept the UUID param and ignore it.  Wouldn't that be enough?
<blake_r> rvba: yeah but would be very wierd
<blake_r> rvba: if we have both, then we have the new way without breaking the old
<rvba> blake_r: yeah, that would probably be better.
<rvba> blake_r: juju bootstrapping on liquid-meal.maas :)
<blake_r> rvba: https://code.launchpad.net/~blake-rouse/maas/fix-101-migration/+merge/231249
<blake_r> rvba: cool, watching the test now
<roaksoax_> what are the changes made?
<blake_r> roaksoax: its a new migration file 100
<blake_r> roaksoax: and removal of the data migration in 101
<roaksoax> blake_r: ok
<rvba> blake_r: cool, approved.
<roaksoax> blake_r: land it.. i need this asap :)
<blake_r> roaksoax: its landing now
<roaksoax> blake_r: aweosme!
<blake_r> roaksoax: its merged
<blake_r> roaksoax: ci test passed!
<blake_r> rvba: ^
<roaksoax> awesome!
#maas 2014-08-19
<jtv> It will now be possible for a single MAC to allocate an IPv4 and an IPv6 address of different types.
<jtv> bigjools, do you see any problem with ^ ?  I think we need to support it, because it seems reasonable to allocate e.g. a specific sticky IPv6 address to a node, and then have it claim a static IPv4 address "off the shelf."
<bigjools> jtv: seems cromulent to me
<jtv> Right ho.  Won't be anywhere near as nice a check, of course.
<bigjools> jtv: self.assertCromulent() - I need do add this immediately.
<bigjools> to*
<jtv> I once got official permission to add -ffascist and -Wanal to gcc.
<jtv> And I stress, official.
<bigjools> O_o
<jtv> Yet somehow it never happened.
<jtv> I think it was Ray Dassen's routine way of summarising my usual raft of compiler options.
<bigjools> allenap: does getClient() now just wait automatically?  I can't remember.
<allenap> bigjools: In the region, yes. In the cluster, not yet.
<bigjools> allenap: ah ok so I'll need to add my retry code
<allenap> bigjools: (It’s getClientFor in the region.)
<bigjools> I'll let you refactor it later ;)
<allenap> bigjools: It’s on my in-memory stack to fix.
<bigjools> eek
<allenap> I’ll put it in cards.
<allenap> Right now I have to be elsewhere :-/
<jtv> Oops, my static-IP-allocation branch grew to just under 800 lines.  Anyone brave enough to review it?
<jtv> https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/allocate-ips-on-multiple-cluster-interfaces/+merge/231368
<blake_r> allenap: can I get a review of both https://code.launchpad.net/~blake-rouse/maas/bootresource-store/+merge/231260 and https://code.launchpad.net/~blake-rouse/maas/region-image-downloader/+merge/231383
<blake_r> allenap: uses twisted and the thread database locking so would like you to take a look
<allenap> blake_r: Sure. I’m in the middle of something right now, but I’ll look at it straight afterwards.
<blake_r> allenap: no rush, thanks
<blake_r> jtv: i will take it
<blake_r> jtv: jk, looks liek gmb already has it
<gmb> Yes, yes.
 * gmb is a masochist
<blake_r> haha
 * gmb -> switching locations
<aslaen> hello, is there a way to rename an active node?
<jhobbs> aslaen: why are you trying to rename an active node?
<jhobbs> aslaen: you can in the very latest maas code, but not in the released maas
<jhobbs> aslaen: but i'm curious what your use case is
<aslaen> jhobbs I am deploying openstack for a customer, and they named their hosts incorrectly.  I wanted to rename without losing the progress I had already made
<jhobbs> aslaen: ah ok, thanks
<jhobbs> aslaen: even on latest maas where you can change maas's idea of what a host's name is while its running, it wont change the hosts idea of what its name is
<aslaen> right, I can run hostname to rename it, but doing that in current maas release renames it when node is rebooted right?
<aslaen> jhobbs ^^ sorry forgot to mention you
<jhobbs> i don't think that will change the name in dns after a reboot, but i might be wrong
<aslaen> ya it's not in DNS it's the local hostname
<aslaen> When I update the hostname with `hostname blah1.example.com` rebooting it cloud-init kicks in and renames it back to what is in MaaS
<jhobbs> ah
#maas 2014-08-20
<onicrom> woo 1.6
<onicrom> congrats sirs
<onicrom> and ladies
<bigjools> thanks onicrom
<bigjools> 1.6.1 hot on its heels :)
<bigjools> and 1.7 beta soon to follow
<onicrom> i had to rebuild my maas server
<onicrom> so im going to upgrade :) asap
<onicrom> building a zfs storage server and needed to replace the 'raid' cards with non-raid.... and my bios sucks it will only boot from the first 'drive' it sees
<onicrom> been through hell and back i tell you
<onicrom> ive seen some shit
<bigjools> sounds... fun
<onicrom> here is an example... i had to flash non raid firmware.. the flash tool only works in windows... i only have remote access to these machines and via kvm, which has a usb drive plugged in which is shareable if the kvm is on the computer yuoure using.. (USB1 speed)
<onicrom> so i found a winpe iso which i had to hack unetbootin to use as it required ntfs, which i then also had to hack syslinux to boot it... then i flashed the firmware ... yay... installed ubunut... yay... boot.. no love
<onicrom> takes 20mins to write the iso to usb, and 30mins to boot the damn thing (usb1 wooo)
<jtv> This.  This bit of code I just ran into from some other people's project:
<jtv> pbp = bp;	/* jwg, 9/6/96 - nice catch! */
<jtv> This is why clear code matters so much.
<jtv> Also, non-ambiguous date formats.
<bigjools> jtv: so the answer here, then, is to stop looking at other people's projects
<jtv> bigjools: ah yes, of course.
<bigjools> jtv: I'm a bit worried that your https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/allocate-ips-on-multiple-cluster-interfaces/+merge/231368 introduced race conditions
<jtv> Aren't we running in serializable nowadays?
<bigjools> no
<jtv> !
<jtv> How did that change?
<bigjools> which is why in another branch Gavin did a load of  fixes to cope with READ_COMMITTED
<jtv>  /o\
<bigjools> serializable didn't work so it was backed out
<bigjools> something broke in CI
<bigjools> can't remember what
<jtv> But at the time (Austin) we did that to solve a real production problem.
<bigjools> NFI
<bigjools> the new claim_static_ips you did looks very racy :(
<jtv> All Django code is racy.
<bigjools> well, yes :)
<bigjools> let me point you at what Gavin did, one sec
<bigjools> and hilariously, you reviewed it :)
<bigjools> https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/static-ip-address-allocate-fixes/+merge/231048
<bigjools> I have to go, back for call
<allenap> bigjools, jtv: We ran serializable in development but the change never made it into production configurations, iirc.
<dimitern> allenap, bigjools, jtv, rvba, Hey guys! A quick question re 1.6 and ip allocation for lxc containers - will the bridging setup still work (i.e. br0 as primary NIC on the node, eth0 as one of the ports) for containers to automatically get a DHCP-assigned IP? Or now we have to use the explicit IP reservation API?
<jtv> dimitern: we intend to keep it working with dhcp.
<dimitern> jtv, ok, that's great for short-term backwards compatibility
<jtv> If you want to though, you can still allocate a static IP through the API.  But you'll have to configure the container's networking setup to use it.
<dimitern> we will implement explicit allocation at some point soon, but I'm glad I don't have to worry about it just yet :)
<dimitern> right
<jtv> dimitern: dhcp is served in the cluster interface's "dynamic IP range."
<jtv> If you allocate an IP through the API, you get one from the "static range."
<dimitern> jtv, right, but as far as container addressability is concerned, both ranges are equally fine to use from juju's perspective
<jtv> Right ho then.  :)
<cjohnston> Mornin.. is anyone able to help me with bug #1279880? I seem to be having the same issue, however, for me, disabling the default network didn't help
<ubot5> bug 1279880 in MAAS "Pserv responds to router IP instead of Requester in KVM virtual network" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1279880
<blake_r> rvba: could you review the backwards compatable api we talked about for boot sources
<blake_r> rvba: https://code.launchpad.net/~blake-rouse/maas/backward-compatible-boot-source-api/+merge/231499
<magicrobotmonkey> Hi I have a cluster controller running on a node with a bonded interface
<magicrobotmonkey> and I can't get it to respond to dhcp requests from other nodes
<magicrobotmonkey> I'm getting a lot of "Duplicate ACK for blocknum X" in pserv.log
<lazyPower> Greetings, question about my maas configuration. What do i need to stuff on my cluster controller to fix the 90curtain-aptproxy configuration that seems to be blocking any and all PPA action?
<lazyPower> i do a ton of charm testing on a vmaas setup, and this triggers more false positives than anything - i wind up remoting into the unit and commenting out the 90curtain-aptproxy 100% of the time when a charm uses a ppa.
<lazyPower> is theproper method here to install a squid-deb-proxy on my controller node, or do i hack on a partial somewhere?
<lazyPower> and instaling squid-deb-proxy didn't seem to make a difference.
<lazyPower> bummer :(
#maas 2014-08-21
<bigjools> lazyPower: configure the existing proxy ACLs on the region
<jtv> Why is authbind documented as required, but not listed among the required packages!?
<jtv> Oh it's not documented as required, things just break when you don't have it.
<jtv> ...And seemingly only less often when you do install it.  What gives?
<bigjools> jtv: oh dear, packaging problem or dev deps?
<jtv> This is in a branch.
<lazyPower> bigjools: well i think what fixed it was adding ppa.ubuntu.com to the squid-deb-proxy config
<lazyPower> i didn't know that squid-deb-proxy needed help out of the box to do ppa installations. hazmat turned me on to this fix
<bigjools> lazyPower: yeah, it's not configured for ppas by default, I reckon it should be.
<lazyPower> i think its a good default configuration ootb - but it wasn't readily apparent to me what needed to happen to fix it
<lazyPower> i was just seeing the symptom, and didnt understand the fix was to hax on squid
<lazyPower> i blamed maas's templates as that was the workaround I had discovered in the hot seat to fix it
<lazyPower> but that's clearly not ideal
<bigjools> jtv: authbind is a dependency of the cluster controller in the package
<jtv> bigjools: if it helps development though, it probably ought to be in required-packages.  Does it?
<bigjools> jtv: yeah prob should be in there
<bigjools> I rarely run from dev these days since I made package building easier
<jtv> bigjools: cheap karma available — https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/dev-authbind/+merge/231669 & https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/bug-1359517/+merge/231670
<bigjools> jtv: BASH
<bigjools> whyyyyyyy
<jtv> Because tcsh is sooo 20th-century.
<bigjools> jtv: does it print line numbers out or any context?
<jtv> (Sorry.  Unix joke.  Most people here are probably too young to understand it, or too experienced to find it funny.)
<bigjools> I am in the latter camp
<jtv> bigjools: it shows the filename and the line of code.
<bigjools> can you put a -n in
<jtv> Probably.
<bigjools> line num is very useful
<jtv> I shall strive to build this new feature.  Just for you.
<bigjools> jtv: I was thinking
<bigjools> we could have just overridden exception to call error in the logger
<jtv> Bad boy.  For penance, type "exit" in the REPL.
<bigjools> jtv: grah, there's a bad problem in packaging and I cannot work out WTF is going wrong.  When uprading, it often leaves the cluster celery down.
<bigjools> I thought it was a race when rabbit is restarted, but I took that out of the equation and it still screws up
<bigjools> jtv: https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/fix-migration-error/+merge/231674
<bigjools> I don't have a test - only noticed the problem when buggering around with migrations but I've no idea how to recreate the IntegrityError since I can't see how it would happen, yet it does!
<lifeless> bigjools: you could run all but one then deliberately mess up the schema
<bigjools> lifeless: it's not a bug in the schemas, it's a data migration
<bigjools> and hello!
<lifeless> bigjools: hi :)
<lifeless> bigjools: so just saying that you can fiddle in the middle to make your test have no room to wiggle
<bigjools> lifeless: you're a poet and you don't know it
<jtv> blake_r: region-image-downloader approved with comments.
<blake_r> jtv: thanks
<roaksoax> blake_r: nice! so I also saw there's a form.. is it usable? :)
<blake_r> roaksoax: next branch will enable it for the api
<blake_r> roaksoax: then on to the view
<roaksoax> blake_r: awesome!
#maas 2014-08-22
<jtv> Hi blake_r — thanks for the review.  :)
<trash> What would be the place to put custom post-install actions? In the preseed file or somehow (how?) use the already used cloud-init?
<trash> The normal action would be to configure puppet and let puppet configure the rest of the servers for us.
<blake_r> rvba: could I get a quick review of this https://code.launchpad.net/~blake-rouse/maas/bootresource-cleanup/+merge/231944
<blake_r> rvba: just a change in the model
<rvba> blake_r: sure
<blake_r> rvba: thanks
<onicrom> so neither nfs4 or autofs play well in lxc containers
#maas 2014-08-23
<bigjools> trash: user data
#maas 2015-08-17
<mup> Bug #1484875 opened: Can't cluster registration works <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484875>
<alexlist> Guys, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/+bug/1473625 hasn't been triaged in over a month...
<mup> Bug #1484875 changed: Can't cluster registration works <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484875>
<mup> Bug #1485584 opened: [trunk] maasserver.models.interface.MultipleObjectsReturned: Got more than one item. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485584>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1327321, 1386487, 1397567, 1411838, 1413778, 1414052, 1420749, 1420769, 1422390, 1426136, 1426531, 1431145, 1433786, 1434736, 1435508, 1435541, 1462634
<mup> Bug #1483332 changed: Deploying / Releasing a node sometimes yield into power status not available <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483332>
<mup> Bug #1485677 opened: MAAS power query does not work for Python power drivers <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485677>
#maas 2015-08-18
<bmorriso> getting an error util.py[WARNING]: Failed fetching metada from url http://<maas url>/MAAS/metadata/curtin -- any idea what causes this? Sometimes the <maas url> is actually 169.254 (like it isn't getting an IP via DHCP or something). This used to work but hasn't since 1.8
<bmorriso> Nothing in /var/log/maas/* to indicate why it is failing
<bmorriso> It finally fails with a message on the terminal: cc_final_message.py[WARNING]: Used failback datasource
<bmorriso> Reading the docs here https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/troubleshooting.html#maas-datasource about datasource /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg.d/*_cmdline_url.cfg doesn't exist on my MAAS server
<bmorriso> Where are the images stored on the host? I'd like to delete them and start over.
<mup> Bug #1485932 opened: EventualResult.cancel() is not called on timed-out calls <tech-debt> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485932>
<mup> Bug #1486003 opened: Error in migration: maasserver:0161_create_missing_physical_interfaces <MAAS:New for blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1486003>
<mup> Bug #1485139 opened: MAAS should let you specify which interfaces you want to bind tftp on. <MAAS:Triaged> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485139>
<mup> Bug #1485139 changed: MAAS should let you specify which interfaces you want to bind tftp on. <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485139>
<mup> Bug #1485139 opened: MAAS should let you specify which interfaces you want to bind tftp on. <MAAS:Triaged> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485139>
<mup> Bug #1485139 changed: MAAS should let you specify which interfaces you want to bind tftp on. <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485139>
<bmorriso> getting an error util.py[WARNING]: Failed fetching metada from url http://<maas url>/MAAS/metadata/curtin -- any idea what causes this? Sometimes the <maas url> is actually 169.254 (like it isn't getting an IP via DHCP or something). This used to work but hasn't since 1.8
<mup> Bug #1289158 changed: The version of the package is not displayed on the MAAS UI <doc> <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289158>
<mup> Bug #1438652 changed: Wrong spacing in the display of the "machine output" <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438652>
<mup> Bug #1441864 changed: 1.8b1: Can't filter servers by owner correctly if owner is subset of another owner <oil> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Fix Released by blake-rouse> <MAAS 1.8:Fix Released by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441864>
<plars> I'm hitting a weird error on maas, it says "Boot image import process not started. Nodes will not be able to provision without boot images. Visit the boot images page to start the import."
<plars> when I click the link to go to the page to start the import, I see no place to do it
<plars> but I see the same message again, redirecting me to the page it's already on
<plars> I have 14.04LTS and amd64 selected, and I've managed to deploy nodes from this environment just fine
<plars> but I am getting weird errors when juju tries to download the image for lxc deployments, unsure if it's related to this
<plars> any ideas where to look?
#maas 2015-08-19
<stackedsax> plars: I have never heard of anything like that
<plars> stackedsax: any suggestions for debugging?
<stackedsax> not from me — this is the agent you're trying to start?
<plars> stackedsax: the other thing that is really suspicious, is that when I try to juju deploy things to lxc: targets, I get weird errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12121232/
<plars> stackedsax: bootstrapping goes fine, and the base node or anything else that goes on baremetal works fine, but the lxc bits start to cause problems
<plars> I've successfully deployed the charm on a test maas system at home though
<stackedsax> so, above the boot image error, there's a problem wget'ing
<stackedsax> certificate
<stackedsax>           common name ''*'' doesn''t match requested host name ''10.101.49.149
<stackedsax> aren't you just having a problem connecting out?
<stackedsax> like the container's networking isn't right
<stackedsax> anyway, I'm heading out, sorry I'm not more useful.
<mup> Bug #1486455 opened: CI fails when removing the curtin_branch parameter <MAAS:Triaged by rbanffy> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1486455>
<mup> Bug #1486489 opened: netaddr.core.AddrFormatError: failed to detect a valid IP address from None <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1486489>
<mup> Bug #1486505 opened: No static IP address / DNS record allocated to a deployed machine after commissioning <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1486505>
<mup> Bug #1425234 changed: ubuntu precise listed as invalid choice in error message while changing OS <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425234>
<plars> Good morning, anyone have any ideas on debugging the problem I mentioned yesterday?
<plars> I'm hitting a weird error on maas, it says "Boot image import process not started. Nodes will not be able to provision without boot images. Visit the boot images page to start the import."
<blake_r> plars: what version of MAAS? do you have iamges on the images page?
<plars> blake_r: 1.8.0+bzr4001-0ubuntu2~trusty1 and yes... I've even managed to deploy systems, but the error won't go away. It still thinks something is wrong.  Deployment to baremetal works fine, but when I try to use juju to deploy lxc instances on top of maas, it blows up
<blake_r> plars: juju does not use the images from maas for the lxc containers
<blake_r> plars: have you tried giving the the region a restart
<blake_r> plars: "sudo service maas-regiond restart"
<plars> blake_r: to clear the boot image error? I can try it
<blake_r> plars: yes
<plars> blake_r: awesome, that took care of it, thanks!
<blake_r> plars: np, now for the LXC issue
<plars> blake_r: I would imagine that it was not causing any problems, but just weird that it didn't clear
<blake_r> plars: are you using a proxy server?
<blake_r> plars: yeah no problems, but agree its wierd that it didnt go away
<plars> blake_r: I've asked on #juju about that, and no I'm not using a proxy
<blake_r> plars: yeah #juju is the best place to ask
<plars> blake_r: the errors I get at deployment, if you're interested, look like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12121232/
<blake_r> plars: okay sometimes proxies can cause an issue
<plars> blake_r: it's complaining about certificates and also seems to be trying to download from a url that is clearly invalid
<blake_r> plars: looks liek your DNS might be incorrect
<blake_r> plars: did you set the upstream dns server in MAAS?
<blake_r> plars: you need to set that on the Settings page
<plars> blake_r: hmm, no I didn't. Let me give that a try
<plars> blake_r: it says that's only for when maas is running it's own dns server though, and I don't have it set up that way
<blake_r> plars: how did you configure your cluster interface? "DNS+DHCP"?
<plars> blake_r: dns/dhcp are handled through an established dns/dhcp server in the lab. The number of nodes in maas is very small right now, so they are just added there, and pointed to the maas server as next-server for booting
<roaksoax> plars: if you are running maas in a lxc container, apparmor might be preventing dhcp to run
<blake_r> roaksoax: he is not running DHCP with MAAS
<blake_r> plars: can you ssh into a deployed node and access the internet?
<plars> roaksoax: no, maas is not in the lxc container
<plars> roaksoax: maas is just being used to deploy the base node, on which juju is deploying lxc instances
<roaksoax> plars: ah so lxc instances are failing to deploy
<plars> roaksoax: yes
<roaksoax> plars: that might be an issue with the proxy as mentioned before
<roaksoax> plars: or with juju in general
<roaksoax> plars: since maas doesn't really touch the LXC deployment
<plars> roaksoax: I'm talking to someone about it on #juju now, I suspect it's not a maas problem but I was having an odd error in maas earlier, so I wanted to get that cleared also
<plars> roaksoax: there is no proxy
<roaksoax> plars: the only thing that MAAS would do is to give IP addresses via DHCP
<blake_r> plars: please ssh into a deployed maas not to make sure it can access the internet
<plars> blake_r: it can
<blake_r> plars: okay then something wierd with juju then
<blake_r> plars: seems like MAAS is deploying fine and the nodes can access the internet
<plars> blake_r: yeah, I'm going to try downgrading juju
#maas 2015-08-20
<mup> Bug #1486926 opened: Error in migration: maasserver:0161_create_missing_physical_interfaces <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1486926>
<mup> Bug #1487100 opened: Windows PXE boot failure <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487100>
<mup> Bug #1487100 changed: Windows PXE boot failure <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487100>
<mup> Bug #1487100 opened: Windows PXE boot failure <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487100>
<mup> Bug #1487100 changed: Windows PXE boot failure <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487100>
<mup> Bug #1487135 opened: MAAS should provide a dump of the config it passes to curtin for networking and storage <MAAS:New for blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487135>
<mup> Bug #1487227 opened: MAAS Documentation Error in Operating Systems Support page <doc> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487227>
#maas 2015-08-21
<mup> Bug #1487283 opened: DNS forwarding doesn't work because MAAS enables dnssec <amd64> <apport-bug> <trusty> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487283>
<mup> Bug #1487316 opened: MAAS doesn't report disk size of VM correctly <amd64> <apport-bug> <trusty> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487316>
<mup> Bug #1166994 changed: [SRU] need to use generic kernel for highbank on ARM <arm> <m-i-p-f> <verification-done> <MAAS:Fix Released by julian-edwards> <MAAS 1.4:Fix Committed by julian-edwards> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Saucy):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1166994>
<mup> Bug #1239488 changed: [SRU] Juju api client cannot distinguish between environments <verification-done> <MAAS:Fix Released by julian-edwards> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Saucy):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239488>
<mup> Bug #1240972 changed: [SRU] maas dhcp.conf template not adding ignore-client-uids unless using raring or later <verification-done> <ubuntu-cloud-archive:Fix Released> <MAAS:Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Saucy):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240972>
<mup> Bug #1166994 opened: [SRU] need to use generic kernel for highbank on ARM <arm> <m-i-p-f> <verification-done> <MAAS:Fix Released by julian-edwards> <MAAS 1.4:Fix Committed by julian-edwards> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Saucy):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1166994>
<mup> Bug #1239488 opened: [SRU] Juju api client cannot distinguish between environments <verification-done> <MAAS:Fix Released by julian-edwards> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Saucy):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239488>
<mup> Bug #1240972 opened: [SRU] maas dhcp.conf template not adding ignore-client-uids unless using raring or later <verification-done> <ubuntu-cloud-archive:Fix Released> <MAAS:Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Saucy):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240972>
<mup> Bug #1166994 changed: [SRU] need to use generic kernel for highbank on ARM <arm> <m-i-p-f> <verification-done> <MAAS:Fix Released by julian-edwards> <MAAS 1.4:Fix Committed by julian-edwards> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Saucy):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1166994>
<mup> Bug #1239488 changed: [SRU] Juju api client cannot distinguish between environments <verification-done> <MAAS:Fix Released by julian-edwards> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Saucy):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239488>
<mup> Bug #1240972 changed: [SRU] maas dhcp.conf template not adding ignore-client-uids unless using raring or later <verification-done> <ubuntu-cloud-archive:Fix Released> <MAAS:Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Saucy):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240972>
<mup> Bug #1487283 changed: DNS forwarding doesn't work because MAAS enables dnssec <amd64> <apport-bug> <trusty> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487283>
<geekinutah> lborda: ping
<geekinutah> this is me btw
<lborda> geekinutah, pong hello
#maas 2015-08-23
<sputnik13> hello, trying to get maas set up with desktops that support AMT and noticing that when MAAS starts up the machines they try to boot to disk
<sputnik13> tried looking through the MAAS code to see why that is and couldn't even find the amt driver code (at least it wasn't obvious to me by name)
<sputnik13> can anyone help?
#maas 2016-08-22
<mup> Bug #1545693 changed: Commissioning HTTP 401 with "Auto" address but okay with "DHCP" address <maas-api> <maas-cli> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1545693>
<KpuCko> hello, im having throuble to make maas cluster. I have successfully installed and runned maas with dhcp and dns, and when i try to install another ubuntu machine and choice the option enter the maas ip, my machine shuted down imediately. Im using Ubuntu 14.05 LTS
<KpuCko> How to make another machine to work as maas cluster? Im using maas version 1.7
<BlackDex> How to cleanup maas dhcpd ?
<KpuCko> BlackDex what does clean up means?
<BlackDex> KpuCko: Well the leases are empty/depleated
<BlackDex> and i want a clean start
<BlackDex> multiple juju deployments
<BlackDex> failed etc... And now a clean start
<KpuCko> hmmm juju deployments, you mean openstack?
<mup> Bug #1615618 opened: [2.1] 'SERVICE_STATE' object has no attribute 'getStatusInfo' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1615618>
<BlackDex> KpuCko: Yes, openstack in this case. I now stoped maas-dhcpd removed the leases file and started it again
<BlackDex> that seems to work for now
<KpuCko> i don't understand you completly but you can use sudo openstack-install -u
<KpuCko> this will remove juju bootstrap
<BlackDex> that doesn't release the maas-dhcpd leasese ofcourse
<BlackDex> those leases are mainted longer and outside of juju
<KpuCko> if you want to delete dhcp leases you can do this by manually editing the /var/lib/maas/dhcp/dhcpd.leases file
<BlackDex> KpuCko: That is what i did by deleting that file :).. Thx
<KpuCko> BlackDex sorry..
<BlackDex> KpuCko: No problem. I now know that that is the way to do it
<mup> Bug #1615013 opened: Autopilot: Nagios uses the wrong subnet IP to reach one host <landscape> <juju-core:New> <Landscape Server:Invalid> <MAAS:New> <nagios (Juju Charms Collection):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1615013>
<mup> Bug #1615686 opened: dns zoneconfig error with /30 networks <4010> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1615686>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1523104, 1524152, 1524482, 1524563, 1524883, 1525070, 1525264, 1525411, 1525445, 1526107, 1526123, 1526197, 1526532, 1526957, 1526971, 1546143, 1547874, 1547877, 1553297, 1553352, 1554494, 1557434, 1566503, 1567144, 1568102, 1569873, 1569984, 1570104, 1570995, 1576116, 1577013,
<mup> 1577954, 1580285, 1585400, 1585666, 1586499, 1587539, 1587548, 1587896, 1587936, 1587939, 1587998, 1588000, 1593789, 1594975, 1594991, 1595753, 1596046, 1597324,
<mup> 1597787, 1598028, 1598149, 1598461, 1598937, 1599841, 1600198, 1600720, 1602721, 1604128, 1604169, 1604461, 1604465, 1604962, 1605252, 1611342, 1611711, 1614865
<mup> Bug #1615210 changed: [SRU] Please SRU MAAS 2.0 (final) into Xenial <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Xenial):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1615210>
<mup> Bug #1612293 changed: [1.9] eth0 tried to get a DHCP IP, no matter what <MAAS:Invalid> <cloud-init (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612293>
<mup> Bug #1614864 changed: [2.1] Error on request (48) subnet.list: column maasserver_staticroute.created does not exist <MAAS:Invalid> <MAAS trunk:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1614864>
<mup> Bug #1606948 changed: [trunk] Filter scrolling for according always shows despite only having 1 item <MAAS:Fix Released by ricgard> <MAAS 2.0:Fix Released by ricgard> <MAAS trunk:Fix Released by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1606948>
<mup> Bug #1606948 opened: [trunk] Filter scrolling for according always shows despite only having 1 item <MAAS:Fix Released by ricgard> <MAAS 2.0:Fix Released by ricgard> <MAAS trunk:Fix Released by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1606948>
<mup> Bug #1606948 changed: [trunk] Filter scrolling for according always shows despite only having 1 item <MAAS:Fix Released by ricgard> <MAAS 2.0:Fix Released by ricgard> <MAAS trunk:Fix Released by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1606948>
<mup> Bug #1615794 opened: unique_together issue/error between django and postgresql <tests> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1615794>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1592954, 1599996, 1602486, 1603198
<mup> Bug # changed: 1525260, 1550645, 1559316, 1570608, 1571006, 1577960
<mup> Bug # opened: 1525260, 1550645, 1559316, 1570608, 1571006, 1577960
<mup> Bug # changed: 1525260, 1550645, 1559316, 1570608, 1571006, 1577960, 1612676, 1612680, 1615013
<mup> Bug #1612676 opened: [Card sorting] Move DNS to Networks or make it accessible from Networks <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612676>
<mup> Bug #1612680 opened: [Card sorting] Move DHCP configuration on a higher level in Networks or make it accessible from the Networks main page <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612680>
<mup> Bug #1615013 opened: Autopilot: Nagios uses the wrong subnet IP to reach one host <landscape> <juju-core:New> <Landscape Server:Invalid> <MAAS:Invalid> <nagios (Juju Charms Collection):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1615013>
<oz_> would anyone know why this says success but it does not update the actual vid maas 19-root subnet  update cidr:192.168.24.0/23 vid=10 i have been stuck with this for the last 2h
<kiko> oz_, what command are you issuing? put it in a pastebin perhaps?
<kiko> oz_, why did you want 2h to ask? :)
<kiko> s/want/wait ugh
<mup> Bug #1612676 changed: [Card sorting] Move DNS to Networks or make it accessible from Networks <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612676>
<mup> Bug #1612680 changed: [Card sorting] Move DHCP configuration on a higher level in Networks or make it accessible from the Networks main page <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612680>
<mup> Bug #1615013 changed: Autopilot: Nagios uses the wrong subnet IP to reach one host <landscape> <juju-core:New> <Landscape Server:Invalid> <MAAS:Invalid> <nagios (Juju Charms Collection):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1615013>
<oz_> @kiko here is the paste bin of the comand http://pastebin.com/SHf1c7Xi
<kiko> hmmm. roaksoax, mpontillo: what's wrong with the above?
<oz_> i have two vlans i would like to have them under the same fabric-2 for example and i need to assign subnets to those VLANS but i am struggling with the documentation
<kiko> or lack of ;-)
<kiko> oz_, is there a VID of 10 in that fabric?
<mpontillo> oz_: kiko: the vid must be updated on the vlan, not the subnet
<kiko> mpontillo, why do we return "success" in that case though?
<mpontillo> kiko: heh, I guess the bug is that we updated every field you asked (none of which matched)
<oz_> @kiko so at the moment there are twi vlan's one vlan 10 with vid10 and vlan 101 with vid 101 then i run the command above wanting to assign subnet to the VLAN
<kiko> mpontillo, exactly -- this is the second time in 2 days I've run into this
<kiko> mpontillo, would you file a bug specific to the general problem?
<kiko> mpontillo, what oz_ wants to do is to say "serve this subnet on this vlan"
<mpontillo> kiko, sure
<kiko> mpontillo, how is he supposed to do that?
<mpontillo> update the vlan to match the vlan id field where the subnet should live
<oz_> @mpontillo can you paste an example command please?
<mpontillo> oz_: yeah give me ~10 minutes to set up a test environment
<kiko> mpontillo, I don't think even I understood that one -- how does the subnet know it should go to vid, say, 10?
<kiko> updating the vlan to vid 10.. how does the subnet get related?
<oz_> @kiko so in maas 2.0 i saw that you  can do that in GUI and with some messing around it works but then i can't use autopilot and so i am back to 1.9
<mpontillo> kiko: you would first create a VLAN with vid=10 on that fabric,  then move the subnet to the new vlan
<kiko> oz_, indeed, autopilot implies juju and right now that implies maas 1.x
<kiko> mpontillo, how do you do the part that comes after ", then"?
<kiko> the first is easy
<mup> Bug # changed: 1015559, 1026211, 1032821, 1036165, 1037591, 1041165, 1044393, 1046830, 1049494, 1049951, 1052867, 1052869, 1052877, 1052880, 1053025, 1053143, 1054517, 1054521, 1059474, 1063721, 1063881, 1064225, 1231129, 1426089, 1498225, 1498262, 1499147, 1500678, 1592843, 1598275, 1612681
<kiko> I need to split brb
<oz_> @mpontillo also in theory i get this working and everything deploys fine. What happens then when tomorrow i route another vlan to the cloud? Do i need keep tagging vlans first in maas then in openstack?
<mpontillo> oz_: that is an interesting question, but assuming that these machines are deployed in MAAS and running for a long time, I don't think it will do what you want. MAAS will only configure VLAN interfaces on a deployed node at deployment time
<mpontillo> oz_: it sounds like you want something to go and update the VLAN configuration post-deployment
<oz_> yes i want to use autopilot because it works. I tried for 2 weeks to get conjure-up to deploy openstack in maas an i have failed. But i have 10 nodes at the moment. if this works i will buy support from canonical and then i am planing to add 5 nodes immediately but then i will need to add another 15 vlans... is that something that iw workable in maas/autopilot?
<kiko> oz_, yep, it should definitely be workable
<mpontillo> oz_: right, I'm sure it's possible to get working. adding 15 more VLANs may not be fully automated, depending on the approach. hard to say without digging deeper
<oz_> @mpontillo ok thanks,  if you can help with the commands on how to assign VLANS initially i can continue testing
<mpontillo> oz_: yeah, sorry, I'm testing MAAS 2.1 now so am having a few hurdles
<mpontillo> oz_: so, first I would do "maas 19-root fabrics read" to ensure you know where you want to put a new VLAN
<mpontillo> oz_: then (let's assume it's on fabric-1) I would do "maas 19-root vlans create fabric-1 vid=10"
<oz_> @mpontillo done that
<mpontillo> oz_: the returned JSON structure from the create call will have an id field. in my case it says "id": 5034
<mpontillo> oz_: then when you update the VLAN, do it the same way you did before, except write vlan=5034
<mpontillo> oz_: alternatively, if you want to create a brand new VLAN instead of reassigning an existing one, you could do (for example): maas 19-root subnets create cidr=172.16.98.0/24 vlan=5034
<mpontillo> oz_: sorry, meant a brand new subnet, not a brand new VLAN (obviously)
<oz_> maybe i will try that the update command was not too succesful
<oz_> @ mpontillo
<oz_> how do i delte exiswitn cidr?
<mpontillo> oz_: did you create it manually? or was it created when a rack was registered, or a machine was commissioned?
<oz_> i created it manually in webui
<mpontillo> oz_: probably something like this would work: maas 19-root subnet delete 172.16.98.0/24
<mpontillo> oz_: you might need to use the subet id with that command. I can check in a minute
<oz_> @mpontillo ("Cannot delete some instances of model 'Subnet' because they are referenced through a protected foreign key: 'NodeGroupInterface.subnet'", [<NodeGroupInterface 4535a9ac-5c7f-457f-89f5-52879c3ab7ba,em2.10>])
<mpontillo> oz_: ah. and what happens when you update it?
<mpontillo> oz_: that is saying you can't delete it because there is a rack interface that is using it
<oz_> i dont know how to get the update command right i have been trying for a while
<oz_> @mpontillo: here is the pastebin of subnet and fabrics http://pastebin.com/8rRHgxja
<mpontillo> oz_: I think you want something like: maas 19-root subnet  update 192.168.24.0/23 vlan=5005
<oz_> thanks!
<oz_> i think this might work
<mpontillo> hope so ;-)
<oz_> will test today and tomorrow :)
<mpontillo> let us know!
<catbus1> Hi, maas-regiond status shows action (exited), in the maas.log, maas.rpc.cluster: [ERROR] Lost all connections to region controllers. Stopping services dhcpd.
<catbus1> maas.service_monitor_service: [ERROR] can't update service statuses, no RPC connection to region.
<catbus1> What's going wrong to cause this?
<catbus1> roaksoax: ^^^
<mpontillo> catbus1: I'm not 100% sure from the context, but I'd check that the URL to the MAAS server is correct. (sudo dpkg-reconfigure maas-rack-controller)
<catbus1> mpontillo: checked that. both rack and region-controllers.
<mpontillo> catbus1: what version of MAAS is this?
<catbus1> mpontillo: do you happen to know when I run dpkg-reconfigure, will it restart all the associated services?
<catbus1> 2.0 GA
<mpontillo> catbus1: good question - yes, restarts the appropriate services
<catbus1> mpontillo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23079893/
<mpontillo> catbus1: that much looks okay. is there anything else in /var/log/maas/*.log?
<catbus1> mpontillo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23079895/, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23079897/, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23079898/
<mpontillo> catbus1: ah, I bet you're running inside a container?
<catbus1> mpontillo: yes
<mpontillo> catbus1: the container must have the appropriate privileges to mount the images
<mpontillo> catbus1: I do this in my LXD profile to get around that:
<mpontillo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23080004/
<mpontillo> catbus1: from the logs, it looks like the rack controller is connecting; I wonder if it disconnects due to the container issue
<catbus1> mpontillo: I got that configured and were able to install and configured maas fine last friday
<mpontillo> catbus1: then I guess the question is, what could cause the rack to disconnect from the region? if the rack and region are on the same machine, usually using localhost is safe for the MAAS URL
<mpontillo> catbus1: in the past I have seen NAT rules do string things like this
<mpontillo> *strange things
<catbus1> the rack is disconnected from the region?
#maas 2016-08-23
<mpontillo> catbus1: well, it appears to disconnect periodically from the logs. that is why you see "Lost all connections to region controllers. Stopping service(s)"
<catbus1> mpontillo: yes, that is probably because I was restarting region-controller.
<catbus1> but then it shows rack controller is registered.
<mpontillo> catbus1: right.. if that is no longer happening, I think everything should be fine
<catbus1> mpontillo: all the logs seem to suggest everything is running fine, but why does sudo service maas-regiond status says the status is active (exited) and the maas-regiond pid doesn't exist.
<mpontillo> catbus1: that is just how systemd represents it when a service has multiple worker processes. it's because there are four regiond workers running
<mpontillo> catbus1: you want something more like this: for service in maas-regiond-worker@{1,2,3,4}; do service $service status; done
<catbus1> mpontillo: ah ok
<catbus1> mpontillo: I don't have access to the system now. will check next time. MAAS uses apache2 right?
<mpontillo> catbus1: apache2 is not required, but with the maas-region-api package we ship /usr/share/maas/maas-http.conf -- this forwards /MAAS on the apache2 server to the MAAS HTTP server on port 5240
<mpontillo> catbus1: it is symlinked in /etc/apache2/conf-enabled when MAAS is installed
<catbus1> mpontillo: so apache2 is used by maas to provide http service, no? I don't follow.
<catbus1> how do I check if the http service provided by maas is running fine
<mpontillo> catbus1: from the region, you could do: curl -I http://localhost:5240/MAAS/
<mpontillo> catbus1: if you get an error or timeout, it's not running
<mpontillo> catbus1: if you wanted to script it, you could do something like --
<mpontillo> curl -I --silent --fail http://localhost:5240/MAAS > /dev/null && echo "MAAS HTTP server is up and running." || echo "Failed to contact MAAS HTTP server."
<mpontillo> replacing localhost with the IP of MAAS
<mpontillo> catbus1: apache2 support is provided merely for convenience, so that users don't need to remember to type :5240 on the end of the MAAS hostname, open firewall ports, etc
<catbus1> ok
<catbus1> Thanks!
<mpontillo> np
<catbus1> mpontillo: running curl gives HTTP/1.1 302 FOUND. does that  mean it's running?
<mpontillo> catbus1: yes
<catbus1> ok
<mpontillo> catbus1: that's a redirect to the login page, FYI
 * catbus1 nods. It also shows "Location: http://<ip>:5240/MAAS/accounts/login/?next=%2FMAAS%2F". 
<catbus1> #302 means redirect
<mpontillo> yes.
<KpuCko> is that anyway to make rack controller high avaliable? Im using maas 1.7
<roaksoax> KpuCko: 1.7 does not have rack controllers nor supports HA
<roaksoax> KpuCko: you need to use maas 2.0+
<KpuCko> yes, thanks
<KpuCko> i've read about this but im not sure, and prefered to ask ;>
<roaksoax> KpuCko: region controller is typucally where the API lives
<roaksoax> the rack controller is the one typically directly connected to the machines
<roaksoax> and the one that provides DHCP/PXE services
<roaksoax> KpuCko: both support HA
<roaksoax> KpuCko: http://maas.io/docs/manage-maas-ha
<KpuCko> yeah, yeah
<KpuCko> thanks a lot
<roaksoax> KpuCko: the rack controller HA is simple, you just need to connect another rack controller to the same VLAN
<roaksoax> region ha will require a bit more work and configuration from additional services
<KpuCko> yeah i do the same
<KpuCko> now i have one region controller with two rack controllers (here is named cluster controllers)
<KpuCko> so i can do region controller ha only in maas 2.0, right?
<roaksoax> HA is only supported in MAAS 2.0+
<KpuCko> yes, many thanks
<mup> Bug # changed: 994761, 1039362, 1040465, 1043311, 1052874, 1052879, 1052881, 1052886, 1054040, 1054515, 1059642, 1064437, 1064796, 1076080, 1077942, 1082338, 1083244, 1084315, 1138032, 1178044, 1184816, 1214020, 1222650, 1222801, 1223734, 1224837, 1226060, 1227756, 1228284, 1235404, 1238567
<mup> Bug # changed: 984730, 1073324, 1100342, 1199469, 1215447, 1235406, 1240051, 1250392, 1250503, 1251968, 1252754, 1254755, 1257965, 1258695, 1259872, 1270054, 1270857, 1273705, 1273941, 1274071, 1274424, 1274447, 1274553, 1274555, 1276561, 1276675, 1281299, 1282052, 1284418, 1327380, 1339734, 1340347
<mup> Bug #1199469 changed: MaaS WebUI does not work after reboot <MAAS:Won't Fix> <maas (Ubuntu):Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199469>
<mup> Bug # opened: 984730, 1073324, 1100342, 1199469, 1215447, 1235406, 1240051, 1250392, 1250503, 1251968, 1252754, 1254755, 1257965, 1258695, 1259872, 1270054, 1270857, 1273705, 1273941, 1274071, 1274424, 1274447, 1274553, 1274555, 1276561, 1276675, 1281299, 1282052, 1284418, 1327380, 1339734, 1340347
<mup> Bug #1199469 opened: MaaS WebUI does not work after reboot <MAAS:Won't Fix> <maas (Ubuntu):Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199469>
<mup> Bug # changed: 984730, 1073324, 1100342, 1199469, 1215447, 1235406, 1240051, 1250392, 1250503, 1251968, 1252754, 1254755, 1257965, 1258695, 1259872, 1270054, 1270857, 1273705, 1273941, 1274071, 1274424, 1274447, 1274553, 1274555, 1276561, 1276675, 1281299, 1282052, 1284418, 1327380, 1339734, 1340347
<mup> Bug #1199469 changed: MaaS WebUI does not work after reboot <MAAS:Won't Fix> <maas (Ubuntu):Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199469>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1240570, 1271694, 1274101, 1287452, 1291647, 1293939, 1294795, 1295167, 1298581, 1298778, 1298783, 1298785, 1298786, 1298787, 1303036, 1304228,
<mup> 1311141, 1313685, 1395203, 1398196, 1398829, 1399764, 1402021, 1551636, 1555373, 1556153, 1559088, 1572646, 1604424, 1604460, 1605312, 1605517
<mup> Bug #1596719 changed: Lenovo TS140 Server UEFI only supported by MaaS <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1596719>
 * D4RKS1D3 Hi 
<osm> Hi guys, is it possible to upgrade from maas 1.9.4 to maas 2.0?
<osm> or migrate database?
<roaksoax> osm: it should just work
<osm> database model is same?
<roaksoax> osm: not the same, there's new migrations
<nturner> What's the best way to ask curtin to use GPT with MAAS 2.0?  The notes at http://askubuntu.com/questions/646278/how-to-ask-curtin-to-use-gpt-instead-of-mbr-with-maas no longer seem to apply.
<kiko> nturner, you mean, other than booting in UEFI mode?
<nturner> kiko: right. I know grub can boot GPT in regular BIOS mode
<kiko> it can, yes
<nturner> btw, how does maas determine if the system is going to boot in UEFI mode or not?
<kiko> you mean "has booted" rather than "is going to boot", no?
<kiko> during commissioning and deployment we know that the machine booted in UEFI mode
<kiko> and thus can partition accordingly
<nturner> kiko: well, here I betray my ignorance =)  But I thought booting via PXE was neither
<kiko> ah
<kiko> sadly it seems both smoser and blake_r_ are out today
<kiko> nturner, and you've tried to modify the curtin userdata?
<kiko> perhaps roaksoax can give you a bit more technical advice
<nturner> kiko: I added the block-meta stanza suggested at that askubuntu.com answer to the preseed file. It didn't seem to have any effect.
<nturner> Still got a msdos partition table
<nturner> Maybe I needed to restart something?
<kiko> nope, it's provided when the deploy runs
<kiko> hmm
<kiko> roaksoax?
<mup> Bug #1616201 opened: MAAS 2: database notification failure causes out-of-date DNS <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616201>
<roaksoax> nturner: every single time we boot we check what the machine booted with
<kiko> roaksoax, and when PXE-booting, you are still booting via either BIOS or UEFI, right?
<roaksoax> kiko: PXE-booting is legacy
<roaksoax> kiko: so we either do legacy or efi
<roaksoax> we know every time we boot
<kiko> roaksoax, that's confusing -- EFI also supports netboot, is that it?
<kiko> and it's not PXE?
<roaksoax> kiko: EFI never does "pxe"
<roaksoax> kiko: pxe is pxelinux
<kiko> roaksoax, oh, you confused me there
<kiko> PXE is actually the IETF "standard"
<kiko> which EFI can do, but not using PXELINUX
<kiko> :)
<kiko> anyway, we are agreeing
<roaksoax> kiko: yeah, I guess we misuse the terms
<kiko> when you boot in EFI mode, you do netboot, you just don't get pxelinux sent to you
<roaksoax> kiko: efi does pxe, then it is told to netboot via grub
<kiko> and when you boot in legacy mode, we do send pxelinux
<kiko> yeah
<roaksoax> while legacy does pxe then use pxelinux
<kiko> yep
<kiko> roaksoax, how do we check how we booted? I guess we know from the DHCP options?
<kiko> roaksoax, do you know why nturner can't seem to get curtin to put down a GPT partition even when specifying userdata?
<kiko> roaksoax, did that change in curtin2?
<nturner> ok, I think I mostly follow. So if I can convince my motherboard to boot in EFI mode, it should network boot in a way that allows maas to detect that
<kiko> err the curtin we use for maas2?
<kiko> correct
<nturner> roaksoax: in your first statement, are you referring to the get_partition_format_type check in curtin/commands/block_meta.py?
<kiko> it's usually a single tweak
<nturner> hmmm, changing the "Launch Storage OpROM Policy" from Legacy first to UEFI first didn't do the trick... maybe this mobo can't do EFI netboot?
<kiko> it should be able to
<nturner> should I be able to override this decision to use msdos instead of gpt partition type?
<kiko> you should also
<kiko> nturner, it's worth a dive into the curtin code to figure out why it's ignoring your userdata
<nturner> kiko, yeah, I think I found where it should be acting on it
<nturner> I assume the curtin code that runs at install time is baked into the images, though, so adding arbitrary tracing etc. is not a simple proposition
<roaksoax> DHCP tells the firmware whether it should contact MAAS via tftp (for pxelinux) or HTTP (efi)
<nturner> from what I see in the code, my userdata change looks right
<roaksoax> based on that we know a machine booted either legacy or efi
<nturner> roaksoax: so do I need to recommission a node after making bios changes?
<nturner> oh, you're saying based on which resouce was fetched, we can tell which kind of boot it was
<nturner> got it
<roaksoax> nturner: yes you do
<nturner> since I see TFTP requests in the event log, it sounds like I'm still booting in legacy pxelinux mode
<roaksoax> nturner: you should see stuff like: 2016-08-23 20:47:02 [TFTP (UDP)] Datagram received from ('10.245.0.213', 1585): <RRQDatagram(filename=b'grubx64.efi', mode=b'octet', options=OrderedDict([(b'blksize', b'512')]))>
<oz_>  hey guys does anyone have any good write up on how to deploy maas/autopilot using using vlan tagged interfaces i tried all different combinations and i cant get it to work
<roaksoax> dpb1: ^^
<oz_> if i use one ip ranage for publics, everything deploys fine as soon as i tag vlans on the nodes deployment fails
<nturner> I think I have to conclude that this motherboard does not actually support EFI netboot.
<nturner> Would it be reasonable for curtin to default to GPT partition tables when dealing with volumes larger than 2TB?
<nturner> Interesting... maybe I finally succeeded in getting curtin to use gpt... now the PXELINUX "Booting to local disk ..." step fails with "WARN: No MBR magin, treating disk as raw."
<nturner> And of course, it doesn't boot.
<nturner> Does pxelinux only work with msdos partition tables?
<nturner> Or is this just a sign that grub-install failed to put the right stuff at the front of the disk?
 * nturner wonders
<roaksoax> nturner: if you can file a bug about i can have someone look at it
<nturner> roaksoax: sure
<roaksoax> nturner: and it should be reasonable
<nturner> by it do you mean...
<roaksoax> nturner: but i do remember having a similar request in the past and it being addressed
<nturner> forcing the use of gpt?
<nturner> or booting from gpt in bios mode via pxelinux?
<roaksoax> (curtin doing gpt on 2tb+ disks)
<nturner> ah
<nturner> ok
<roaksoax> nturner: are u using 2.0?
<nturner> roaksoax: yes, latest from dev ppa
<roaksoax> nturner: which dev ppa are you using? ;) experimental3 ?
<nturner> http://ppa.launchpad.net/maas/next/ubuntu
<nturner> so, "dev" might not be quite the right adjective
<nturner> :)
<roaksoax> nturner: right so 2.0 GA then :)
<nturner> ah, is it GA now? It was an RC last I looked
<roaksoax> nturner: ah right, we only made GA vailable on ppa:maas/stable
<roaksoax> nturner: but will fix that in a sec
<roaksoax> nturner: filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/+bug/1616231
<roaksoax>  
<nturner> cool
<nturner> I also filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1616232
<roaksoax> nturner: i'll re-target mine then
<nturner> roaksoax: yours is arguably a better description of the issue
<roaksoax> nturner: i rephrased to have the ability to select what partition table
<roaksoax> nturner: will use yours to fix the bug
<nturner> roaksoax: thanks for looking at this
<roaksoax> np! i think this was one of the things that dropped out of the radar unfortunately
<mup> Bug #1616231 opened: Can't select partition table (MBR vs GPT) <MAAS:Confirmed> <MAAS trunk:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616231>
<mup> Bug #1616232 opened: Installs should use GPT by default if volume is larger than 2TB <MAAS:Confirmed> <MAAS 2.0:Confirmed> <MAAS trunk:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616232>
#maas 2016-08-24
<shewless> Hi there. got a new install of maas 2.0 on ubuntu 16.04. Setup a DHCP network/subnet on my vlan but I'm noticing that maas-dhcpd is not starting.  I see two "problems" in syslog
<shewless> 1: "no subnet declartion for ens3.200" - but I declared a subnet on this vlan in maas.
<shewless> 2: "Not configured to listen on any interfaces" - Hmm. not sure why
<shewless> hmm.. can I not use a tagged vlan for pxe?
<shewless> I think I may have found the issue.  I named the vlan interface "vlan200" instead of the standard "ens3.200".  Looks like maas made some assumption that my vlan interface is ens3.200.  I changed my vlan interface name and it seems to be working well now.,
<shewless> Hmm.. well that change allowed my system to pxe boot, but now I'm staring at "maas-enlist" IP-Config: no response after X secs - giving up
<shewless> next problem.. what is multipath?
<shewless> sigh.. actually I think it just can't mount the iscsi drive because the IP-Config timed out
<shewless> looks like it's trying to configure the physical interface and it's not trying to configure the vlan.. so maybe pxe on a tagged vlan just isn't supported? Can anyone verify?
<martin123> hi all.. quick question: I've looked around in the docs and googled for it but I can't seem to find much... I need to move a maas (1.6) controller from old hardware to newer hardware and was hoping to do an upgrade to maas 2 as well... anyone know of good docs or have any tips? There appears to be no export/import functionality as far as I know.
<roaksoax> martin123: i'd upgrade to 2.0, then fully backup the DB and backup /var/lib/maas/secret
<roaksoax> martin123: and reapply the backedup db to the new system
<roaksoax> and restore /var/lib/maas/secret
<roaksoax> and that should be it
<martin123> roaksoax: ok, sounds logical. Thanks, I'll try that :)
<mup> Bug #1616417 opened: [2.0] The IP of a Machine's BMC is not listed on the subnet details page <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.0:Triaged> <MAAS trunk:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616417>
<shewless> hello. anyone active here? Just wondering if tagged vlans are supported for the pxe network
<roaksoax> shewless: have you configured your hardware to pxe over a tagged vlan ?
<roaksoax> shewless: we don't test that scenario, but if the hardware firmware were to support that, I don't see why that wouldn't work
<roaksoax> you'd just need MAAS available on such vlan
<shewless> roaksoax: yes I have. I can see the dhcp request and offer works but during the commissioning I can see it's trying to assign the IP to the pysical nic instead of the vlan.. it all goes downhill from there :)
<shewless> roaksoax: I'm pretty sure it doesn't work.. just wanted to confirm. For now I've removed the tag
<shewless> roaksoax I have another problem maybe you can help me with :)
<shewless> I'm deploying a server (16.04) and I see this message after it's done most of the imaging and is just doing the final reboot (WARN: No MBR magic, treating disk as raw).
<shewless> I have 2 servers configured the same. works on 1 and not on the other
<shewless> I am trying to install the OS on a USB stick.. maybe that's relavent
<roaksoax> shewless: ah yes, the commissioning environment wont configured a tagged NIC on the machine
<shewless> roaksoax: that explains that then. I'll just avoid the tag on the pxe network then
<roaksoax> shewless: on your second issue, did you setup your usb disk as the boot disk ? do you want your usb disk be the boot disk ?
<shewless> roaksoax: Okay.. I now have 3 servers configured the same. On two of them I can deploy just fine. On one I get that error about MBR magic.  I tried to replace the USB stick and I also tried to dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1 to clear out the MBR.. just in case that would help
<shewless> roaksoax: Yes and Yes
<shewless> it works on 2/3 servers.. weird
<roaksoax> shewless: strange. Try to reocmmission your non-working machine and re-do the storage config and see if that makes any effects ?
<roaksoax> s/makes/takes
<shewless> roaksoax: tried that already twice..
<shewless> in the rsyslog I see this.. not sure if it's relavent:  ureadahead: Unable to obtain rotationalness for device 0:22: No such file or directory
<roaksoax> never seen such message
<roaksoax> shewless: what if you change the boot disk ?
<roaksoax> shewless: and change it back to what you want it to be
<shewless> roaksoax: it works if I use the hard drives
<shewless> ..and then doesn't work when I switch it back to what I want
<roaksoax> strange
<roaksoax> i'd suggest you file a bug
<shewless> roaksoak.. thinsk I fibured it out.. will let you know after I test
<shewless> roaksoax: I had the drive boot order in the bios set backwards for that one device
<shewless> that somehow caused this problem
<roaksoax> strange indeed
<shewless> roaksoax: Is there a way to change the default use when deploying a node? I see it's ubuntu even though I'm deploying as a different user in maas
<roaksoax> shewless: no, not yet
<kiko> shewless, there's the argument that it should always be ubuntu, btw
<kiko> because this is meant to be an admin user
<kiko> not an actual machine user
<shewless> kiko: fair enough. Not that hard to work with.
<kiko> shewless, our thinking is that for any simple case, it's trivial to useradd once you have a user on the machine
<kiko> shewless, and for any complex case, the ubuntu user is really just being used to bootstrap automation
<kiko> it's a bit of a question mark that the user should be called "ubuntu" and "centos" respectively
<kiko> roaksoax, is the rhel user "rhel"?
<kiko> (i.e. we could use maas or maasadmin or maasuser)
<shewless> kiko: just call it "maas" then :)
<shewless> kiko.. yeah that might make more sense
<shewless> shewless: I think it also might make sense to make that user name the same as the deployers user name
<shewless> or at least to provide that as an option
<kiko> shewless, the latter makes it harder for the handoff-to-automation use case
<shewless> kiko: not in my situation :)
<kiko> shewless, can you explain?
<roaksoax> kiko: root iirc
<shewless> kiko: actually having thought about it I suppose it doesn't matter. Just that I'm running some ansible deployment scripts and I generally run those as the same user as my maas user
<shewless> which is not ubuntu
<shewless> (and not root)
<kiko> shewless, do you use maansible?
 * roaksoax otp
<shewless> kiko: I wasn't aware of such a beast. Definitely was in the plans to integrate the two at some point
<kiko> roaksoax, and not with me it seems? :)
<kiko> shewless, I've never used it but know of it: https://github.com/waldemarbautista/maansible
<shewless> kiko: yeah I might play with that at some point. For now I'm okay with a two step process of deploying and ansibling.
<shewless> with teh ubuntu user :)
<roaksoax> kiko: sorry, got stuck in another meeting
<kiko> no problem but my time is running out
<shewless> kiko, roaksoax: I'm having a heck of a time deploying on a KVM machine. I got the virsh power management working, commissioning works, but it fails on deployment
<shewless> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23085690/
<shewless> that's the rsyslog.. any ideas?
<kiko> Aug 24 12:46:56 wtllab-guest-1 cloud-init[2310]: An error occured handling 'vda': OSError - [Errno 6] No such device or address: '/dev/vda2'
<kiko> Aug 24 12:46:56 wtllab-guest-1 cloud-init[2310]: [Errno 6] No such device or address: '/dev/vda2'
<kiko> Aug 24 12:46:56 wtllab-guest-1 cloud-init[2310]: Installation failed with exception: Unexpected error while running command.
<kiko> Aug 24 12:46:56 wtllab-guest-1 cloud-init[2310]: Command: ['curtin', 'block-meta', 'custom']
<kiko> Aug 24 12:46:56 wtllab-guest-1 cloud-init[2310]: Exit code: 3
<kiko> Aug 24 12:46:56 wtllab-guest-1 cloud-init[2310]: Reason: -
<kiko> Aug 24 12:46:56 wtllab-guest-1 cloud-init[2310]: Stdout: b"An error occured handling 'vda': OSError - [Errno 6] No such device or address: '/dev/vda2'\n[Errno 6] No such device or address: '/dev/vda2'\n"
<kiko> shewless, you don't have a vda2 on that VM?
<shewless> kiko: I don't think so (not on purpose). the config is only for vda and vda1 I believe
<shewless> kiko: maas just has "vda" and vda-part1. I didn't mess with the disk config at all
<kiko> shewless, well, that's the only thing I can spot from the logs
<kiko> why is MAAS trying to talk to vda2?
<kiko> is it a UEFI thing, i.e. vda1 will be the UEFI partition?
<kiko> shewless, is the deployment actually failing, btw? is all of this prior to running curtin?
<shewless> kiko: maas is telling me the deployment failed. the console looks like it got pretty far.
<shewless> I'll try and create a different partition maybe
<mup> Bug #1616552 opened: [IPv6] ipv6-only machine has region's ipv4 address in resolv.conf <MAAS:New for lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616552>
<valeech> Hello. I am running maas 2.0rc4. Whenever I try to deploy a machine with xenial it gets stuck deploying. It seems to install and reboot ok, but then nothing happens after the reboot. I can deploy trusty all day long without issue. Any pointers where to start troubleshooting? I tried commissioning with both trusty and xenial and nothing changes. I am using the xenial hwe-x kernal in all situations.
<jpr1> trying out maas 2.0 on xenial.  having a bit of trouble getting my dhcp requests to get a reply
<jpr1> The documented "nodes accept-all" doesn't seem to be an option https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/nodes.html#automatic-discovery
<jpr1> I see the dhcp requests on the maas server via tcpdump but there are no corresponding replies
<jpr1> (note that I am in liberty openstack virtual environment but I do have the subnets dhcp service turned off)
<jpr1> any thoughts?
<sunny_> can anyone give me pointer for openstack-charmer channel as /JOIN openstack-charmers is not working for me
<marcoceppi> sunny_: /join #openstack-charms
<sunny_> Thanks marcoceppi
<Dougi> hi all, im new to openstack, but im very interesting to learn, so i have a ubuntu maas setup with a controller and 4 nodes deployed, but i dont know what next... and i kind of dont find any good dokumentation. can someone tell me how to find any good dokumentation on how to get juju installed correctly?
<marcoceppi> Dougi: #juju might be a good place to start, but you can also check out https://jujucharms.com/docs/stable/getting-started-general
<marcoceppi> Dougi: you install Juju on your machine, not on maas or anything directly
<marcoceppi> Dougi: Then you tell juju about your current MAAS controller, which enables you to create a Juju controller, which you can then deploy OpenStack with Juju
<Dougi> aha....
<Dougi> oki... thats make more sense....
<marcoceppi> Dougi: here's the MAAS documentation to configure Juju and MAAS https://jujucharms.com/docs/stable/clouds-maas
<Dougi> thanks marcoceppi :)
<Dougi> marcoceppi: there is nowhere in any documentation that says that i need to use my machine :) i tought allways that i had to installl juju at the controller or maybe a node so that i could start the webgui :)
<tester> hi
<tester> is anyone out there?
<kiko> maybe
<kiko> if you have some money to send us for instance then we are all likely here
<tester> haha i see
<tester> do you use bitcoin?
<kiko> tester, no, mostly MAAS. what about you?
<Dougi> marcoceppi: is there any maps or something that shows how evrything is connected to eachother?
<marcoceppi> Dougi: not that I'm aware of
<tester> kiko you mean you have weapons of maas deployment
<tester> anyone know how to deploy rhel in maas?
<kiko> tester, centos works out of the box
<kiko> tester, rhel is delivered to paying customers as we can't redistribute it publicly
<kiko> centos is supported out of the box in both 1.9 and 2.0
<tester> okay
<tester> i have redhat images and licences can i create my own custom image?
<kiko> tester, if you are a paying customer yes
<kiko> we give you all the tooling
<tester> does the tooling support ppcle arch?
<tester> the free centos image suports only amd
<tester> *amd64*
<Dougi> marcoceppi: so i can not run maas-controller and juju at the same server... but can i run juju at a server outside of my "mass network" that controll my maas cloud? is that correct?
<kiko> tester, good question -- you are on ppcle
<tester> yes i am
<tester> @kiko i am in need of boot images for rhel6 & 7, suse 11 & 12  (ppcle, s390x and amd64)
<kiko> tester, ppcle is power8, right?
<tester> @kiko maas deploys ubuntu on all those platforms fine
<tester> @kiko that is correct!
<kiko> then yes, the tooling supports it
<kiko> sorry, I was slightly confused by ppcle
<kiko> as our arch tag is something like ppc64le
<tester> @kiko how do i sign up?
<kiko> tester, I just privmsgd
<prav> I am using MAAS 2.0, but I want to deploy Centos7 to nodes. Is there a doc that I can follow. I am not able to get maas-image-builder
<prav> I have the Centos7, but the nodes still get the Trusty images
<kiko> prav, just import centos images
<kiko> prav, go to the images page and turn centos on
<prav> I did, but where do I tell MAAS to install Centos instead of Ubuntu? Is it in preseed?
<prav> Maybe I have got it wrong, but I want to use MAAS to deploy only Centos7 images and using it only for baremetal OS deployments including PXE..
<prav> Right now the 3 nodes are taking the IP and getting Ubuntu.. having issues with logging into the nodes, but I think that has got to do with ssh keys not correctly imported..
<prav> so when I checked Centos only and unchecked Ubuntu images, the boot failed since it is looking for ubuntu- no such image/boot-kernel failes
<kiko> prav, when you go to deploy, edit the node
<kiko> and change the OS from Ubuntu to CentOS
<kiko> interesting
<kiko> prav, that's an actual bug
<kiko> prav, that last piece -- could you file it for us at launchpad.net/maas/+filebug
<roaksoax> prav: you need ubuntu to deploy centos
<roaksoax> prav: maas 2.0 will automatically import ubuntu xenial
<roaksoax> prav: and you can go to the images page
<roaksoax> prav: and import centos
<roaksoax> prav: from there you will be able to deploy
<prav> kiko, I will file that bug
<roaksoax> prav: 18:20 < prav> so when I checked Centos only and unchecked Ubuntu images, the boot failed since it is looking for ubuntu- no such image/boot-kernel  failes
<roaksoax> prav: that is not a bug
<roaksoax> prav: to deploy centos we need ubuntu
<prav> ok. Got it
<prav> Let me try few options right now
<roaksoax> prav: so you/win 5
<roaksoax> err
<prav> Is there a doc I can look at step by step for acquiring nodes and deploying? My nodes are now in "Failed commissioning"
<prav> Loading centos/amd64/generic/centos70/no-such-image/boot-kernel... failed: No such file or directory
<prav> boot:
<prav> also complains of power state of manual
<prav> in maas.log
#maas 2016-08-25
<Amit_> Hi
<Amit_> Need help Nodes are not getting populated after successful booting through MAAS PXE Boot
<Amit_> can any one guide me to the URL or help please
<mup> Bug #1616772 opened: [2.1] Entering rescue mode reports successful events as failed <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616772>
<mup> Bug #1616773 opened: [2.1] IP Address not automaticlly updated when in rescue mode <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616773>
<oz_> anyone who can help since i tagged vlan on my public interface on my nodes i cant deploy at all. keeps  falling in the log it says that the environment is already boostrapped. I deleted manually .cloud-install and .juju and same thing tried all combinations of static/autoassign/unconfigured network settings and same issue tried to deploy 16.04 and 14.04 still stuck :(
<oz_> upgraded maas to 2.0 maas server to 16.04 and added conjure-up that fails with cannot assign link-layer ip address found that it is logged as a bug gone back down to 14.04 on maas and 1.9.4
<oz_> is there a working combo that will deploy when using multiple vlans on the public  interfaces on my nodes?
<roaksoax> oz_: i dont understand exactly what you are trying to do
<roaksoax> oz_: but maas can deploy machines with vlans
<roaksoax> oz_: the first thing I'd recomend you do
<roaksoax> oz_: is ensure you can deploy a machine iwthout juju
<roaksoax> oz_: if that succeeds, then the issue you are experiencing is related to Juju
<roaksoax> and I'd suggest you talk to someone in #juju
<oz_> @roaksoax let me just give you quick overview
<oz_>  i have 10 nodes and they hve two interfaces one is maas interface separate network and the other is interface are plugged into vlan 10 and 101 which are added on the nodes since then i cannot deploy not with autopilot or with conjure-up
<oz_> the switch ports carry multiple vlans tested
<oz_> i will try with juju and see if there is any change
<roaksoax> oz_: right, so I suggest you first try to deploy with maas
<roaksoax> oz_: to try to identy whether the issue is maas or juju
<oz_> i tried everything runs fine when i see the logs but when it gets to juju part it fails
<oz_> @roaksoax i will try manually now and will et you know
<sujeet_> Hi
<sujeet_> How does upload commission script works?
<sujeet_> And can we add our own action items in addition with power on, power off, Commission and so on?
<roaksoax> sujeet_: the script gets stored in the db and then rendered when commissioning runs
<roaksoax> sujeet_: you cannot change actions in MAAS
<roaksoax> swhat actions were you looking to have ?
<Kal_> Hi
<Kal_> ls
<kiko> sujeet_, ping?
<prav> kiko,roaksoax, did you see my messages about Centos7 issues?
<kiko> prav, I did not, please repeat as my scrollback blew away
<prav> my browser crashed and I was not able to see anything
<prav> :-)
<kiko> heh
<prav> cpl of issues actually. nodes are showing as "failed commissioning" and images trying to boot to centos7 says "boot-kernel-image" not found and stops at boot:
<prav> is there a good doc that shows how I can  bring the nodes into prod.. enlist, commission,acquire, deploy etc?
<roaksoax> prav: to enlist/commission you need ubuntu
<prav> one more thing, can I deploy a node with a "manual" power setting?
<prav> ah ok..
<roaksoax> prav: yes you can deploy with manual power setting (obviously, you need to power it on yourself and make sure it pxe boots)
<prav> so the initial part is handled by ubuntu and then the os deploy will be Centos7?
<roaksoax> prav: ubuntu will deploy centos onto the disk
<roaksoax> prav: a different way to put it is that the installer is ubuntu :(
<roaksoax> :)
<prav> ok.
<prav> and it will install the od on the first volume it gets right?
<prav> "os"
<roaksoax> prav: correct
<prav> ok.. I think I know how it works now, but why was I getting the image not found? The UI shows that it has imported Centos&
<roaksoax> prav: exactly so when you deploy centos, MAAS boots into the Ubuntu ephemeral environment, downloads the CentOS image and installes it onto the disk
<prav> does it download from the node or from the maas server?
<roaksoax> prav: from the maas server
<prav> hmm.. then I guess I need to check the repo file..or add a repo
<roaksoax> prav: maas boots ephemeral environment, installer downloads the centos image from maas server, installer copies the image into disk, machine reboots onto centos
<prav> so the boot-sources read should tell me the location of the images
<mup> Bug #1616962 opened: [2.1] Additional repositories error surfacing uses old style <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616962>
<sujeet_> roaksoax: Hi roaksoax, i need the action item like firmware upgrade and secure erase using the storage card inserted on the PCI slot
<sujeet_> roaksoax: Hi Andres Rodriguez, i need the action item like firmware upgrade and secure erase using the storage card inserted on the PCI slot
<sujeet_> Hi Kiko
<sujeet_> i need the action item like firmware upgrade and secure erase using the storage card inserted on the PCI slot
<kiko> sujeet_, hmm, that's a somewhat involved process
<kiko> firmware upgrading needs to be done via commissioning scripts
<kiko> sujeet_, secure erase you just need to basically enable per-server
<kiko> once that's done, it will wipe upon decommission
<kiko> do you want to do it before deploying?
<sujeet_> but i need to be doing our storage controller card
<sujeet_> i am able to to see the storage controller card info on the xml/yaml after commissioning the node, but i need to do secure erase or firmware upgrade of drives and storage controller hardware
<kiko> sujeet_, you mean the storage controller has a secure erase command you can run?
<sujeet_> yes
<kiko> sujeet_, not using MAAS' secure erase?
<kiko> hmm
<kiko> sujeet_, that is also a custom commissioning script
<sujeet_> ok
<kiko> sujeet_, you basically need to write commissioning scripts for your actions
<kiko> those are run during commissioning
<kiko> if you need help with those and want to have a commercial conversation just /msg me and I'll get you connected
<sujeet_> how can we know that firmware upgrade is completed successfully on MAAS dashboard
<sujeet_> ?
<sujeet_> commercial conversation? i didn't get kiko, i am new to this webchat
<kiko> sujeet_, if the firmware upgrade was successful, when you recommission the LSHW data will have been updated
<kiko> sujeet_, I meant if you are interested in buying support or consulting to help you with your customization
<sujeet_> ok Kiko
<sujeet_> can we write sample script like displaying "hello" on MAAS?
<kiko> sujeet_, well, yes, but rather than displaying hello, you can start with writing something and picking it up on the commissioning logs.
<sujeet_> example?
<kiko> sujeet_, can you have look at /etc/maas/commissioning* and see if there is anything?
<kiko> sujeet_, or /etc/maas/templates/commissioning*
<sujeet_> on "commissioning-user-dat"?
<prav> roaksoax,kiko: Thanks for your help so far!
<kiko> sujeet_, yep
<sujeet_>  kiko : user_data_disk_erasing.template,  user_data.template, user_data_config.template, snippets and  user_data_poweroff.template
<roaksoax> I'd not be relaying in those templates to do stuff
<roaksoax> since thos will be soon removed
<kiko> roaksoax, I think he just wanted a starting point
<kiko> roaksoax, but scripts basically are run as roon inside the ephemeral image and can do anything, right?
<roaksoax> kiko: pretty much
<roaksoax> kiko: say, for example, if there's a hp utility for linux, you can have the script download that from the internet, and mess with your bios as a commissioning script
<roaksoax> kiko: which is what we've actually done
<kiko> yep
<kiko> that's what I thought
<sujeet_> and can we change the MAAS gui to show the info like hard drive for the storage controller? where i can see the info of storage controller in yaml/xml
<kiko> sujeet_, are you using hardware raid?
<kiko> sujeet_, we'd love to take patches that improve our support for hwraid controllers
<kiko> if that's what you are looking at
<sujeet_> yes
<kiko> sujeet_, right, so the drives we show are the "logical" raided units
<kiko> not the physical drives
<kiko> we don't have a place to show the physical drives today
<kiko> I'm not sure whether the XML output we generate has them, does it?
<sujeet_> for now i have attached one drive to controller, and was able to see in xml
<sujeet_> and also in the available disk section
<sujeet_> the drive state is in raw
<shewless> Hi kiko/roaksoax: can you remind me where I can make tweaks to the preseed stuff? I want to install "python-minimal" by default.  I'm guessing /etc/maas/preseeds/curtin_userdata ?
<kiko> shewless, http://askubuntu.com/questions/636837/are-there-examples-of-custom-installation-scripts/636867#636867
<shewless> kiko: thanks.. having a read now.
<shewless> kiko: Do I have to restart any services for the changes to take effect? I tried deploying a server with my changes and they didn't seem to work
<shewless> here is what I changed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23089864/
<shewless> I added the python-minimal line
<kiko> shewless, you should not need to restart anything
<shewless> kiko: hmm. I don't see any errors in rsyslog.. not sure where else to look. any suggestions? Does it look like I added the line correctly and I should expect it to run on every new deployment?
<kiko> roaksoax, I wonder if you can help shewless
<shewless> hmmm.. maybe I added it to the if third_party_drivers and driver section.. which maybe isn't being hit
<shewless> oooops
<shewless> I will try and pull it out of that if statement.. not sure if that will solve it or not
<kiko> shewless, I'm otp almost the whole day so kind of sucky at latency today
<shewless> kiko: np. I fixed it by moving my install above the "if" statement in the late_commands block. We are good to go
<kiko> shewless, woot
<kiko> shewless, that's your /etc/maas/preseeds/curtin_userdata file?
<shewless> kiko: yes
<kiko> cool
<mup> Bug #1617044 opened: View Full History on Events doesn't show anything <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617044>
<mup> Bug #1617044 changed: View Full History on Events doesn't show anything <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617044>
<mup> Bug #1617044 opened: View Full History on Events doesn't show anything <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617044>
<roaksoax> shewless: i know why that didn't work
<roaksoax> shewless: line 26 on your paste should be between line 17 and 18
<shewless> roaksoax: thanks I managed to figure that out. All working now!
<roaksoax> cool
<kiko> thanks roaksoax
<osm> Hi guys, did anyone tried to use mysql backend with maas?
<roaksoax> osm: nope
<roaksoax> osm: we dont suport mysql
<kiko> osm, in a bit more detail, we use triggers and other pgsql-specific functionality
<kiko> osm, do you have any more context to your request? why mysql?
<shewless> roaksoax/kiko: If I "auto assign" an interface will the node I deployed "always" have that IP?
<shewless> for example if I release the node X and then image 4 other nodes on the same network (with auto assign) will they ever get the IP that node X had?
<kiko> shewless, I am pretty sure they may
<kiko> shewless, i.e. we will need to recycle IPs at some point if the machines are released, right?
<shewless> kiko: right.. just thinking maybe I'll do "static"
<shewless> I have a separate DNS server and I want it to be deterministic
<osm> roaksoak/kiko: I have some project with mysql backend and i want to integrate maas. it should be possible with django
<kiko> osm, if only it was so simple. we really are tied to pgsql :)
<osm> kiko: how much tied? I tried to change it and get error maasserver.Domain.name: (mysql.E001) MySQL does not allow unique CharFields to have a max_length > 255.
<osm> is it only model or methods as well?
<kiko> osm, I suggest deploying MAAS with pgsql and then evaluating the DB schema
<kiko> it's a pretty deep dependency
<kiko> but you can just hide pgsql on the same node MAAS runs
<kiko> and consume the API as if it were, say, sqllite
<osm> yes, it could be solution. Thanks for your advise
<kiko> thanks for the questions
<roaksoax> shewless: the "auto assign" IP address may be recycled and given to another machine at any given point, if you "static assign" it will always used for that one
<roaksoax> shewless: i'd recommend you use static assign if you already degining those in your external DNS server
<prav> roaksoax/kiko:where can I get support for MAAS?
#maas 2016-08-26
<shewless> anyone still around?
<shewless> for some reason I can't get the DNS forwarder to work in maas.
<shewless> I have it working on my old maas server but the new one just doesn't seem to want to forward .. not sure how to debug
<shewless> figured it out.. /var/log/syslog was spewing "bind broken trust chain resolving"
<shewless> fixed it
<sujeet_> Hi kiko
<sujeet_> kiko: where can i get the document of uploading the commission script on MAAS 2.0?
<sujeet_> Hi
<sujeet_> where can i get the document of uploading the commission script on MAAS 2.0?
<roaksoax> sujeet_: API docs: http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs2.0/api.html#commissioning-script
<sujeet_> i mean , where can i get the document for writing commission script and its step
<roaksoax> sujeet_: there's no document. it is just a script
<roaksoax> sujeet_: it it, literally, any script that you can run on a system with root priviliges
<sujeet_> we need to upload the script and then commission it?
<sujeet_> if we upload one script, and want to delete that script then?
<roaksoax> sujeet_: the commissioning scripts are run in commissioning
<roaksoax> so yes, you upload an script
<roaksoax> you commissioning your machine
<roaksoax> the script will run
<sujeet_> if we want to delete script then?
<roaksoax> and you can delete your script later if you dont want any subsequent commissioning to run your script
<roaksoax> sujeet_: see the Settings page, under the commissioning scripts section
<roaksoax> if you upload one, it will be used
<roaksoax> and you can remove it
<sujeet_> i dont see remove option in it
<sujeet_> there is only one button to "upload script" and i cant find delete
<roaksoax> sujeet_: there's an X icon on the right side
<roaksoax> sujeet_: where you can delete it
<sujeet_> MAAS2.0?
<roaksoax> sujeet_: yup
<roaksoax> sujeet_: i just did it here
<roaksoax> in chorme
<roaksoax> chrome browser
<sujeet_> i can't see that option
<sujeet_> i checked in IE, Firefox and chrome
<sujeet_> the script is getting overlapped with other sections
<mup> Bug #1617195 opened: Cannot collapse commissioning script <MAAS:New> <MAAS 2.0:New> <MAAS trunk:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617195>
<sujeet_> roaksoax : is there any other way to delete the script?
<roaksoax> sujeet_: via the API
<roaksoax> sujeet_: yeah I just filed a bug for the overlapping
<roaksoax> sujeet_: but click on the title of the script
<roaksoax> sujeet_: it will "expand" and stop the overlapping
<sujeet_> yes i know that, but delete "X" option i cant see
<sujeet_> i saw your screenshot and i can see "X" option on it, but in my setup i cant see it
<sujeet_> using API i am getting "The requested URL /MAAS/DELETE /api/2.0/commissioning-scripts/abc.sh was not found on this server."
<sujeet_> roaksoax: i think i got the "x" icon where it was hidden behind the <pre> tag after reducing the width i got it
<neith> Hello, I'm deploying maas and I'm facing an issue, I'm booting an enlinsting node via PXE. Everything works fine until it runs the cloud init script called modules:final at this point the node brutally shuts down
<neith> How I can retreive the log to analyze whats going on?
<neith> If I try to reboot the same node it fails at PXE. I have to delete it from maas ans try angin
<neith> ok well It just send a power down
<neith> seems normal
<neith> but the next reboot is failing at pxe boot
<neith> http://imgur.com/a/ech4F
<sujeet_> roaksoax : How to upload two or more script files which is dependent on each other? For instance call the python file from shell script
<roaksoax> sujeet_: we dont support dependency like that, but typucally, if you name them like 01_xyz, 02_xyz it should do the right thing
<roaksoax> neith: enlistment processes registers the machine into MAAS and it then shutdowns
<roaksoax> neith: after the enlistment, do you see your machines registered in MAAS ?
<sujeet_> yes
<sujeet_> added simple sh with echo, i am able to see the prints
<sujeet_> for instacne i have sample sh file in which it execute the python file(or call python class or function) can i do like this by using 01_xyz.sh, 02_abc.py?
<roaksoax> sujeet_: if the sh file executes the python one, try 01_xyz.py 02_ab.py
<roaksoax> sujeet_: if the sh file executes the python one, try 01_xyz.py 02_ab.sh
<roaksoax> i think that would render the python script before the shell
<sujeet_> ok
<neith> roaksoax: It is enlisted, but boot fails
<neith> roaksoax: I found a workaround by forcing the use of xenial kernel for commisionning
<neith> using Trusty always displays file not found
<neith> roaksoax: The weird thing is that I switched back to Trusty kernel and now it works
<neith> I really dont't get it
<roaksoax> neith: strange
<roaksoax> neith: if you can get console logs
<roaksoax> that'd be great
<neith> roaksoax: I'm struggling extracting console logs from iLo remote console
<sujeet_> Hi roaksoax
<sujeet_> i added the print("Hello") in python file and uploaded the script and tried to commission, in Commissioning Output i get the following error "Unescaped left brace in regex is deprecated, passed through in regex; marked by <-- HERE in m/%{ <-- HERE (.*?)}/ at /usr/bin/print line 528. Error: no such file "Hello""
<roaksoax> sujeet_: if you can pastebin your scripts i can give it a try locally
<sujeet_> And for adding our storage raid controller on MAAS gui, what need to be done?
<roaksoax> sujeet_: what is your storage raid controoller ?
<sujeet_> using our controller we can create volumes, secure erase, firmware upgrade, and so on
<roaksoax> sujeet_: right, but what do you mean by adding your storage raid controller to MAAS gui ?
<kiko> roaksoax, he's talking about an actual UI feature to support hardware raid controllers
<sujeet_> we need to add the controller storage section below the "Used disks and partitions" with button like "Create volume", "Secure Erase"
<sujeet_> yes kiko is right
<sujeet_> during commissioning python script i get the following error "/tmp/user_data.sh.UdvSZP/commissioning.d/02_xyz.py: 1: /tmp/user_data.sh.UdvSZP/commissioning.d/02_xyz.py: name: not found"
<kiko> sujeet_, put your script in a pastebin please so we can look at it
<kiko> roaksoax, for the moment, I've advised him to just do this as a commissioning script
<sujeet_> ok
<sujeet_> Its just a simple script like
<sujeet_> print("Hello")
<sujeet_> in xyz.py file i wrote print("hello") thats it
<kiko> sujeet_, can you put it in a pastebin?
<sujeet_> i didnt get pastebin
<kiko> sujeet_, paste.ubuntu.com
<sujeet_> i did did you get it?
<kiko> sujeet_, you need to give me the resulting URL
<sujeet_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23093114/
<kiko> sujeet_, I don't think python is available in the commissioning environment unless you install it
<kiko> sujeet_, if it is available, then you probably need to put a #!/usr/bin/python at the beginning of the file?
<sujeet_> ok
<sujeet_> python should be install where maas is installed?
<sujeet_> i am able to execute on putty
<kiko> sujeet_, sure, apt-get install python-minimal
<kiko> or just use shell script, i.e. 02_xyz.sh?
<sujeet_> ok
<roaksoax> sujeet_: /win 4
<roaksoax> err
<sujeet_> we need to save in unix file format?
<sujeet_> currently its in windows file format
<sujeet_> i have the client which is written in python ,so i need to use python file to get the data, if i use shell script, then i need to rewrite the code
<roaksoax> sujeet_: the commissioning process happens in linux
<roaksoax> sujeet_: so if yout script is a windows python script
<roaksoax> then you may need to do some porting
<sujeet_> ok
<sujeet_> so i created python file on ubuntu with same statement, this can work?
<sujeet_> i written mock.py on putty and uploaded it but i got "/var/lib/cloud/instance/scripts/user_data.sh: 177: /var/lib/cloud/instance/scripts/user_data.sh: /tmp/user_data.sh.RLbmqr/commissioning.d/mock.py: not found"
<roaksoax> sujeet_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23093247/
<roaksoax> sujeet_: i created that script
<roaksoax> sujeet_: and uploaded it to maas
<roaksoax> and it just worked
<sujeet_> can you send that script?
<roaksoax> "script.py.outFri, 26 Aug. 2016 21:38:101 lines"
<roaksoax> sujeet_: copy paste the contents of that pastebin into a file like "test.py"
<roaksoax> sujeet_: upload test.py as a commissioning script in the settings page
<roaksoax> sujeet_: and commission your machine
<sujeet_> ok, can you send that script ?
<kiko> sujeet_, it's in the pastebin URL roaksoax gave you earlier
<roaksoax> sujeet_: the script is here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23093247/
<sujeet_> ok
<sujeet_> Hi rasksoax and kiko, you guys are awesome, thanks it worked
<kiko> sujeet_, woot
<kiko> sujeet_, you really need to get off Windows now.. I'll give you a free Ubuntu license :)
<sujeet_> sure
<sujeet_> and i need the overview of what need to be done for adding the Raid controller section on MAAS gui?
<kiko> sujeet_, that's much more complex, and requires some design input. I suggest for the moment getting the controller management done via scripts, possibly by driving the API
<sujeet_> but this stuff can only be seen in commission output
<sujeet_> can you guys help in that or it follow different procedure to develop?
<neith> Do you know how long is bootstrapping juu in the openstack install?
<neith> i'm at 1200sec
<neith> ans still running
<neith> where are the logs?
<kiko> neith, do a juju bootstrap --debug
<kiko> that will give you output to stdout
<neith> thks
<neith> kiko: I have to run it on the maas node?
<neith> or enlisted node?
<kiko> neith, on the node issuing the juju bootstrap
<kiko> neith, or are you using conjure-up or autopilot?
<neith> autopilot
<kiko> neith, are you able to manually deploy nodes into your maas successfully?
<neith> kiko yes
<kiko> neith, all of the nodes?
<kiko> neith, is there any proxy in the way?
<neith> kiko: yes all nodes and no proxy
<kiko> neith, it's odd that a bootstrap would take very long, tbh
<kiko> neith, can you test a bootstrap independently?
<neith> kiko: yes how?
<kiko> neith, apt-get install juju-core, set up the maas provider and juju bootstrap --debug
<kiko> observing the correct version as MAAS 2 only works with Juju 2
<kiko> check out jujucharms.com for the low-down
<kiko> need to go otp for a bit but keep asking
<neith> I'll try
<neith> kiko: I assume I have to run these commands from the commisionned node?
<kiko> neith, from any node that can talk to MAAS
<kiko> neith, including a node deployed by MAAS itself
<prav> I am unable to login to ubuntu cloud-init image using the ssh keys that I created. Am I doing something wrong?
<kiko> prav, probably. MAAS 2.0 final?
<prav> yea...MAAS Version 2.0.0 (rc2+bzr5156)
<kiko> prav, and you put your SSH key into your account, deploy a node, and can't SSH ubuntu@node into it?
<prav> correct..
<kiko> prav, something's wrong with your key? or operator error?
<kiko> I mean, that absolutely works!
<prav> can I login from any box or only from the maas server?
<kiko> prav, from any box where the private key is right? I mean.. it's ssh right
<prav> right
<kiko> ssh -v will tell you more
<prav> let me create another user and keygen once again
<prav> kiko, do you work for Canonical?
<prav> how can I get support for maas?
<kiko> prav, yes, I'm the product owner, and absolutely yes
<prav> we want to use maas for bare metal deployments, but our infra is mostly Centos. Does support work for such deployments?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> prav, it works for centos, windows, rhel, sles
<kiko> prav, I just privmsgd you with contact info
<prav> cool
<x58> What would cause bugs that used to be public (for over a year) to suddenly be set to Proprietary?
<x58> Specifically these are bugs that I have reported...
<x58> (Also, logging in to Ubuntu One to login to Launchpad doesn't work on iOS Safari)
<x58> Specifically, this is related to maas-image-builder
<kiko> prav, what does your ssh -v look like?
<prav> Initially it was giving me public key denied..after I assingned the nodes static IP, it says no route to host.. even though the gateway is the same
<roaksoax> x58: do you have links  to these bugs ?
<roaksoax> x58: maas-image-builder used to be available for centos image generation, and now it is not anymore, as we provide centos images, and maas-image-builder does no longer provide that support to create centos images
<x58> roaksoax: Sure, bug ID: 149518 and 1477704
<x58> roaksoax: That's fine, I had bzr branches though, it used to be open source. I submitted patches because it was open soruce.
<x58> roaksoax: My bzr branches are now missing, my code that I submitted is now no longer available, nor are my bug reports (even to me).
<x58> 1479518
<kiko> prav, you no longer can ping?
<roaksoax> x58: try now ?
<x58> roaksoax: No permission.
<x58> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas-image-builder/+bug/1479518 (not allowed here)
<x58> Still can't access my branches in bzr either.
<roaksoax> x58: let me dig into it
<x58> roaksoax: ok.
<mup> Bug #1617082 opened: Curtin not able to write MAAS official images that are inserted as "Custom" images <hwcert-server> <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617082>
<roaksoax> x58: try now ?
<x58> Still no go on both.
<x58> roaksoax: ^
<x58> I've gotta run to a meeting. Will be back later.
<roaksoax> x58: strange, it is telling me that your branches and bugs are public "This branch contains Public information Edit
<roaksoax> Everyone can see this information."
<x58> https://code.launchpad.net/%7Ebertjwregeer/maas-image-builder/update-centos-7/ fails hard.
<x58> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas-image-builder/+bug/1477704 (The information on this page is private._
<roaksoax> x58: now ?
<prav> nope. I cant ping.. but when I change it to DHCP, it gets another IP in the same subnet , but it starts pinging
<kiko> prav, looks like deployment is failing with a static IP?
<kiko> you cant ssh -v the dhcp IP?
<mup> Bug #1617082 changed: Curtin not able to write MAAS official images that are inserted as "Custom" images <hwcert-server> <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617082>
<prav> yes I can
<kiko> prav, this is centos or ubuntu?
<prav> ubuntu..
<roaksoax> prav: can you upgrade to 2.0 GA ?
<roaksoax> prav: you can find it in ppa:maas/stable
#maas 2016-08-27
<mup> Bug #1617591 opened: BMC password error log should name node in question <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617591>
<mup> Bug #1617596 opened: Repeated log errors about an existing rack controller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617596>
<mup> Bug #1617598 opened: [2.0a1] 'cannot update service status' after install <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617598>
#maas 2016-08-28
<mup> Bug #1592703 changed: Error: "could not find kernel image: ubuntu/amd64/generic/xenial/no-such-image/boot-kernel" <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1592703>
<mup> Bug #1595339 changed: Boot failed on enlist <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1595339>
<proberts> hey guys, I'm trying to figure out the RAID API for MaaS.  Every time I try to add disks I'm getting a strange error
<proberts> I've gone through the code and the docs several times and I have to be missing something
<proberts> https://gist.github.com/pauljrob/d5a7f22479f52757590bc6151c9f5f60
<proberts> It all works via the CLI with the same parameters
<proberts> what am I missing?
<sujeet_> Hi Kiko
<tjkoury> Hey all!
<tjkoury> First time setting up MAAS, trying to figure out the order of events
<tjkoury> I wanted to set up a region for use with autopilot
<tjkoury> but all options prompt for an external DHCP server during install
<tjkoury> I would like to set up the entire rack before establishing external comm
<tjkoury> by having the region controller act as a DHCP server, as well as the first rack controller
#maas 2017-08-21
<mup> Bug #1643651 changed: MAAS UI takes a long time to load a node page <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1643651>
<mup> Bug #1653308 changed: MAAS Power check fails before deployment for AMT > 8 <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653308>
<elmo> Hi @here
<elmo> Is there anyone up there?
<D4RKS1D3> hi elmo
<elmo> Hi D4RKS1D3
<elmo> Did someone already tryed to deploy servers with MAAS setting all NICs in Bonding mode? I've got a really weird situation.
<elmo> The server is correctly installing and finishing the curtin install. However, the server is unable to be reached over the network at the next reboot because of an error at launch.
<D4RKS1D3> For me is working fine this funcionally since 1.9.3
<elmo> the error is ubuntu initialization getting stuck with: "Starting to raise a job for network interface" message, waiting for more than 5 mins and then failing to get any IPs and so retrieve Maas Datasource Metadata
<elmo> using Rescue mode is working perfectly
<D4RKS1D3> when the machine is gonna deploy you put the network on each interface elmo ?
<D4RKS1D3> You have the dhcp enable?
<elmo> DHCP/DNS is enable
<D4RKS1D3> and in the commisioning part you can access to the machine?
<D4RKS1D3> ssh -i cert -l user ip
<elmo> yes
<D4RKS1D3> the problem return when the machine is in a deployed state?
<elmo> I have eno0 and eno1 aggregated as Bond0 with untagged VLAN and unset subnet then Bond0.101 as VLAN 101 and Subnet CIDR: 10.0.1.0/24 and Bond0.42 as VLAN 42 with Subnet CIDR: 10.0.42.0/24
<elmo> yes everything is fine when on commissioning mode or rescue mode
<elmo> except that in rescue mode instead of setting the network as requested into the dashboard, the ephemeral is raising ENO1 with DHCP on VLAN101 without honoring the requested Network topology from the dashboard
<elmo> Our network being what it is, I'm so able to connect on the machine in rescue mode.
<elmo> Just looked at the node installation networking file by mounting the LVM Volume into rescue mode, the /etc/network/interfaces file is just fine :'( really doesn't get it.
<elmo> OK, nevermind, I think it's an issue on my own. I'll deal with my networking team.
<elmo> Is it normal that MAAS Rescue mode image doesn't mount the vlan module?
<roaksoax> elmo: i believe so. Since the ephemeral envinronment is rescue mode is just like commissioning, I dont think we specifically tell it to mount non-default/standard modules
<elmo> the issue here is that I can't even mount it manually as it is not even installed on the /lib/ path.
<elmo> even if the apt package is :'(
<elmo> a modprobe for 8021q is so complaining about the module not being installed on /lib/blabla which is true as when I'm looking for the waited location (Using locate 8021q) it is empty.
<elmo> I really can't get why my bonds nic are not retrieving IPs through DHPC and all declared as Enslaving enoX as a backup interface with a down link.
<mup> Bug #1712096 opened: [2.x] Ephemeral environment lacks modules: modprobe: FATAL: Module 8021q not found in directory /lib/modules/4.10.0-32-generic <MAAS:Triaged> <maas-images:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712096>
<elmo> thanks a lot mup
<roaksoax> elmo: mup is just a bot
<roaksoax> :)
<elmo> ah ah ah just read the bug report, thanks a lot Andres ;-)
<elmo> wherever you are :D
<elmo> roaksoax: oh, ok :D
<roaksoax> that's me
<elmo> roaksoax: Nice thank for having created it.
<elmo> ok guys, it's been a pleasure, I've got to go :D see you tomorrow.
<mup> Bug #1712106 opened: [2.2] builtins.OSError: [Errno 24] Too many open files: '/var/lib/maas/secret' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712106>
<mup> Bug #1712106 changed: [2.2] builtins.OSError: [Errno 24] Too many open files: '/var/lib/maas/secret' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712106>
<mup> Bug #1712106 opened: [2.2] builtins.OSError: [Errno 24] Too many open files: '/var/lib/maas/secret' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712106>
<mup> Bug #1712115 opened: Sorting by RAM only sorts on first digit, not actual amount <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712115>
<mup> Bug #1711794 changed: To bridge interfaces with Openvswitch(OVS) <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711794>
<roaksoax> 5
<pmatulis> 6
<ybaumy> roaksoax: the new update fixes the images issues i had. but the resolv.conf is still a problem
<ybaumy> roaksoax: now the gui shows synced for the image and downloads new updates
<ybaumy> thanks
<ybaumy> 2.3.0~alpha2-6193-g59011ef-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 this version
<mup> Bug #1709850 changed: Can't enlist Huawei node with MaaS 2.2.1 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1709850>
<mup> Bug #1712205 opened: [2.2] MAAS should batch multiple DNS changes into a single reload request <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712205>
#maas 2017-08-22
<BlackDex> Hello there, is it possible to have a proxy per rack-controller?
<BlackDex> so, some need a proxy, and others don't?
<roaksoax> BlackDex: nope. it is not possible.
<roaksoax> not at the moment at least
<BlackDex> roaksoax: ah oke
<BlackDex> thats a pitty
<BlackDex> Thx! :)
<mup> Bug #1712205 changed: [2.2] MAAS should avoid updating DNS if nothing changed <sts> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712205>
<mup> Bug #1383768 changed: Cannot disable DNS on MAAS cluster interface <sts> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1383768>
<mup> Bug #1396667 changed: MaaS DNS stops resolving <juju> <sts> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396667>
<mup> Bug #1549478 changed: DNS Forwarders not being added to bind configuration <dns> <forwarders> <maas> <named.conf.options> <sts> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1549478>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1682490, 1699479, 1704444, 1705504, 1707971, 1708052, 1710278, 1710308, 1710681, 1711191, 1711418
<mup> Bug #1712406 opened: maas cli fails to compose pod after pod create <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712406>
<Sanjay> hi
<Sanjay> anyone in support for MAAS
<roaksoax> !ask | Sanjay
<roaksoax> Sanjay: ask your question, if someone can help they'll reply
<Sanjay> Hi Andres
<Sanjay> I have configured maas and openstack cloud region1
<Sanjay> now when i restart the nodes it goes on restarting only
<Sanjay> all 3 nodes
<Sanjay> if its single i can understand might be hardware issye
<Sanjay> no all 3 nodes have same issue
<mup> Bug #1712422 opened: MAAS does not report form errors on script upload <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712422>
<mup> Bug #1712423 opened: 500 error when trying to upload commissioning script <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712423>
#maas 2017-08-23
<hkotak> Team, I am getting an error while commissioning new nodes. I followed this thread and changed my setup to single nic on maas but still the same error. Any suggestions? https://askubuntu.com/questions/943291/maas-node-failed-commisioning-failed-to-connect-node-via-ssh/
<roaksoax> hkotak: check that /etc/maas/rackd.conf has maas_url to an IP instead of 'localhost'
<roaksoax> hkotak: and that said, we would need to have more information to see what your issue is
<mup> Bug #1712450 opened: [2.3] 500 error when uploading a new commissioning script <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712450>
<hkotak> @roaksoax that fixed it. thank you
<mup> Bug #1712505 opened: Bad storage config for two disk system <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712505>
<mup> Bug #1712505 changed: Bad storage config for two disk system <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712505>
<mup> Bug #1712505 opened: Bad storage config for two disk system <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712505>
<mup> Bug #1712115 changed: Sorting by RAM only sorts on first digit, not actual amount <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712115>
<mup> Bug #1712602 opened: [2.3] Node commissioning removes a manually created tag <commissioning> <tag> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712602>
<gunix> hey guys
<gunix> can you use maas to deploy a custom image on 10 servers? let's say an ubuntu desktop with some apps like packet tracer?
<gunix> i mean, create your own custom system.
<blizzow> gunix: in the images section, you could select custom and then go through the process of creating your own custom image.
<gunix> ok, sounds great
<gunix> blizzow: can it run with some old hardware? like some PCs with core 2 duo and PXE capabilities?
<blizzow> If it can boot pxe, it should be fine to run an image as long as you create a good working image.
<gunix> blizzow: can you create the image from an already configured physical server?
<blizzow> that I'm not sure of. You'll need to look at the maas-image-builder tool.
<blizzow> I kind of miss jumpstart/kickstart.
<gunix> never got preseed properly working on ubuntu
<gunix> redhat has the anakonda ...
<mup> Bug #1712678 opened: cloud-init configuring networking even when configuration is already available. <centos> <cloud-init:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712678>
<mup> Bug #1712680 opened: cloud-init re-generates network config every reboot overwriting manual admin changes <cloud-init:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712680>
<mup> Bug #1712695 opened: Curtin network-passthrough configures /e/n/i.d/50-cloud-init.cfg instead of /e/n/i <cloud-init:New> <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712695>
#maas 2017-08-24
<v92> Hi, it seems that MAAS generates network config during deployment even for devices that are in Unconfigured (interfaces are not used or connected) state after commisioning. I have version 2.2.1 (6078-g2a6d96e-0ubuntu1~16.04.1)
<v92> do you have same experience ?
<v92> seems like bug to me
<v92> get-curin-config shows
<v92>   - id: eno3
<v92>     mac_address: 80:18:44:e0:d4:0a
<v92>     mtu: 1500
<v92>     name: eno3
<v92>     subnets:
<v92>     - type: dhcp
<v92>     type: physical
<v92>   - id: eno4
<v92>     mac_address: 80:18:44:e0:d4:0b
<v92>     mtu: 1500
<v92>     name: eno4
<v92>     subnets:
<v92>     - type: dhcp
<v92>     type: physical
<v92> they should be ignored
<roaksoax> v92: i tested something with network configuration yesterday and it did not configure interfaces with DHCP that are "unconfigured"
<v92> what version do you use ?
<roaksoax> v92: 2.2.2, but between 2.2.1 and 2.2.2 there hasn't been changes in network config
<roaksoax> let me try to re-test
<v92> I'm using dell for this test and I'm using only first two interfaces
<v92> it prolongs boot time of server because it tries to get address with DHCP which wont work but it takes about two minutes
<roaksoax> yup, i'll run a quick test
<roaksoax> in the meantime, do you mind getting the output of
<v92> output of ?
<roaksoax> maas admin interfaces read <systemd_id>
<v92> https://pastebin.com/JAgFdrdx
<roaksoax> v92: so eno3/eno4 are unconfigured
<roaksoax> v92: but do show this "        "links": [
<roaksoax>             {
<roaksoax>                 "id": 939739,
<roaksoax>                 "mode": "dhcp"
<roaksoax> "
 * roaksoax brb, reboot
<v92> yep, that's what I'm saying
<v92> for some reason they're configured for dhcp even they're not configured to be
<roaksoax> v92: do you have a external dhcp server connected to those interfaces ?
<v92> to eno3 and eno4 ? they aren't connected
<roaksoax> v92: I'm testing now to see if I can reproduce
<v92> gr8
<roaksoax> v92: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25382734/
<roaksoax> v92: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25382746/
<roaksoax> v92: jus commissioned and deployed a machine and it works as expected
<roaksoax> v92: has this maas been upgraded or did you use to manage those interfaces with DHCP or anything of the sort ?
<v92> it was upgraded but now I realize why does it behave this way
<v92> I have oneline patch that resets devices to DHCP because I needed them to be in that configuration after release.I didn't trust users that they will set it every time before deployment as it was needed.
<roaksoax> gotcha :)
<v92> I was thinking it it does only on enabled devices but device can be enabled regardless of its connected state
<v92>         # Set LINK_UP mode on all the other enabled interfaces.
<v92>         for interface in self.interface_set.all():
<v92>             if interface == boot_interface:
<v92>                 # Skip the boot interface as it has already been configured.
<v92>                 continue
<v92>             if interface.enabled:
<v92>                 interface.ensure_link_up()
<v92>                 interface.link_subnet(INTERFACE_LINK_TYPE.DHCP, None)
<v92> in maasserver/models/node.py
<v92> that last line is mine
<roaksoax> v92: yeah "link_subnet" will basically tell it to bring it up
<v92> I will probably just delete those sections in interfaces file during deployment and it would behave as expected
<v92> roaksoax: anyway, thank you for your time !
<roaksoax> v92: glad to help
<ybaumy> roaksoax: did you hear anything from the bug with the resolv.conf?
<mup> Bug #1441624 changed: MAAS squid proxy doesn't support using an upstream proxy <landscape> <MAAS:Fix Released by bjornt> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441624>
<mup> Bug #1441624 opened: MAAS squid proxy doesn't support using an upstream proxy <landscape> <MAAS:Fix Released by bjornt> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441624>
<mup> Bug #1441624 changed: MAAS squid proxy doesn't support using an upstream proxy <landscape> <MAAS:Fix Released by bjornt> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441624>
<roaksoax> ybaumy: nothing really, one thing I have to test is whether the dns resolution while cloud-init is working
<roaksoax> ybaumy: cause it could be that the interface re-requested dhcp and something cased it not to obtain dns
<mup> Bug #1597801 changed: cannot create node VLAN interfaces on centos <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1597801>
<mup> Bug #1697931 changed: [2.2,snap] Proxy isn't running after installing the snap <snap> <MAAS:Invalid> <MAAS 2.2:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1697931>
<Pepper> Hi. I'm searching for a solution for the following problem: I have a rack controller with 5 interfaces which are automatically picked up by maas, i.e. creating fabrics and subnets etc. I want MAAS to handle only two of these subnets so I set all the other subnets to "unmanaged". However it seems that this does not affect DNS behavior. When I try to ping the rack controller from a node in my network it retrieves to a local ip of an unman
<Pepper> Is there a way to specify which subnet to prefer? Ultimately I don't want MAAS to care about any of the other subnets.
<roaksoax> Pepper: i dont understand this "itr retrieves to a local ip of an unman" ?
<Pepper> To a ip on the rack controller which is not connected to the rest of the network
<Pepper> there are 5 subnets on the rack controller but only 2 are accessible from the deployed nodes
<roaksoax> Pepper: so you are pinging to the hostname of the rack instead of the ip of the rack
<roaksoax> Pepper: try <iface>.<name>.<domain>
<roaksoax> Pepper: try <iface>.<hostname>.<domain>
<Pepper> sure that works
<Pepper> but I want it to resolve to a different default ip
<Pepper> I don't want to specify that specific network interface
<roaksoax> i can't remember fi we did that or not
<roaksoax> mpontillo: ^^ can you ?
<roaksoax> i /thought/ you could decide to change which interface gets the hostname ... remember ?
<Pepper> Previously I just deleted the unused subnets but every time I restart maas they are picked up again
<mpontillo> roaksoax: Pepper: I think if you set the default gateway interface using the API, that's what we'll select
<mpontillo> Pepper: someone on the mailing list just mentioned this problem; the solution they came around to was to use lxd/lxc to create a container to run MAAS inside, so that only the relevant interfaces would appear to be on the controller in the first place
<mpontillo> huh. 2017-08-24 20:05:24 maasserver.preseed: [warn] WARNING: '/etc/maas/preseeds/curtin_userdata' contains deprecated preseed variables. Please remove: main_archive_directory, ports_archive_directory, http_proxy
<Pepper> Ok thx I'll check if the default gateway works otherwise I will try to setup the container solution for now. It would be nice to permanently delete subnets from maas ;)
<mpontillo> (oops, didn't mean to paste that log here, sorry for the spam)
<roaksoax> Pepper: the other option would be the add a dns resource record
<roaksoax> Pepper: either a CNAME or a A record
<Pepper> This overrides the other A record?
<roaksoax> Pepper: this is what I did:
<roaksoax> ubuntu@maas00:~$ ping maas00.maas
<roaksoax> PING maas00.maas (192.168.1.13) 56(84) bytes of data.
<roaksoax> maas admin dnsresources create fqdn=maas00.maas ip_addresses=10.90.90.1
<roaksoax> ping maas00.maas
<roaksoax> ubuntu@maas00:~$ ping maas00.maas
<roaksoax> PING maas00.maas (10.90.90.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Pepper> Ok that looks like what I want :-)
<Pepper> thx
<Pepper> Just tested it and it works! Thanks again for your help.
<mup> Bug #1712917 opened: [2.3] Cannot use fqdn parameter when creating dnsresource-records <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712917>
#maas 2017-08-25
<mup> Bug #1713094 opened: [2.2] Make maas-proxy more configurable <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713094>
<mup> Bug #1713094 changed: [2.2] Make maas-proxy more configurable <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713094>
<mup> Bug #1713094 opened: [2.2] Make maas-proxy more configurable <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713094>
<mup> Bug #1710177 changed: curtin in-target commands do not work for ubuntu core <curtin:Incomplete> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1710177>
<mup> Bug #1711416 changed: [2.3, snap] NTP not running when split rack controller is a snap <snap> <MAAS:Invalid by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711416>
<mup> Bug #1713118 opened: [2.x] Provide curtin version as part of MAAS 'version' api <cdoqa> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713118>
<mimizone> anybody familiar with Maas + Wedge switches here? I wonder what featrues you get once ubuntu is  installed on the switch? L2 switching, L3 routing, DHCP relay etc...
<catbus> wililupy: ^^^ MAAS + wedge
<wililupy> mimizone: I can help you...
<mimizone> wililupy: cool. Just wondering what we get in terms of networking capabilities in the distrib supported by Maas
<mimizone> or should I look into installing additional features like snaproute or else
<wililupy> mimizone: curretnly you can install Ubuntu on a Wedge and you will see the Managment port.
<wililupy> You will still need to install some form of network control software on the wedge, like SONiC or FBOSS or FlexSwitch to manage the front panel ports and setup networking.
<wililupy> However, once you have that setup, MAAS will autodetect the ports on the switch and then you can manage those ports via MAAS, so servers connected to those ports will get the DHCP address/VLAN and Bonding you configure for those ports
<mimizone> So Maas can detect the port configuration but cannot configure the ports itself (with some kind of integration with FBOSS or else?)
<roaksoax> mimizone: not yet, we are working on that towards 18.04
<wililupy> currently the only switch that MAAS can configure out of the box is any Mellanox switch since they use SwitchDev.
<mimizone> What control plane is preferred in the current development?
<wililupy> But that switch has to be deployed with Zesty
<wililupy> mimizone: I have a blog entry and link to a video of MAAS running on Zesty on a Mellanox SN2100: https://www.lucaswilliams.net/index.php/2017/05/08/switchdev-in-ubuntu-zesty/
<mimizone> wililupy: I'll check it out. My interest on Wedge 40 and 100 that I already have.
<mimizone> I've seen recent post on the work between Snaproute and Canonical. Does it mean it's one of the first one that will be integrated to configure the ports from MAAS?
<wililupy> mimizone: I've done demos in the past of those configurations, Wedge 100 running MAAS and managing a rack of servers and also manageing and deploying a Wedge 40.
<mimizone> wililupy: I guess I missed them. I've seen a video demo using those swtches and the Orange box. Most likely you on the video? :)
<wililupy> mimizone: more than likely ;)
<mimizone> wililupy: is there any early code in MAAS-dev already targeting FBOSS or any other control plane?
<wililupy> roaksoax: ^^ You have any insight on this?
<roaksoax> mimizone: right now we can only dpeloy the wedge40/100 but we are working on expanding the scope. For our next release (2.3) there will be expanded support for switches in general
<roaksoax> mimizone: but we are working towards the auto-configuration, which is targeted to 18.04
<mimizone> but no sense of which middleware/control plane you will be using (existing one or your own).
<mimizone> roaksoax: I am asking to see which one I shoudl experiment with now already potentially
<roaksoax> since we are still on the works and due to the limitations of the NOS', there's no one in particular I can tell you about yet
<roaksoax> mimizone: but, as you said, you have seen the recent post between canonical & snaproute
<mimizone> that was a very high level post :)
#maas 2017-08-26
<mup> Bug #1646976 changed: [2.1] 1 node cannot be deployed, because the required boot images have not been imported. To import boot images, visit the images page. <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646976>
<mup> Bug #1700134 changed: default minimum HWE kernel preventing deploying  <4010> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1700134>
<prashant_> Hi everybody. I am very excited to discover MAAS. I have 5 Intel nuc7i7bnh. I need to install MAAS on top of it. I dont have any $ to pay for license and I am using this for virtualisation in home lab. Any help will be appreciated. Thank you
<prashant_> IF anyone wishes to reply please email to pg.2389@gmail.com
<mup> Bug #1713239 opened: [2.3.x] partition tagging is not supported <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713239>
#maas 2017-08-27
<mup> Bug # changed: 1650554, 1650575, 1650580, 1650679, 1659948, 1660171, 1673713, 1697158
<sathackr> morning/evening all -- having some issues with maas 2.2, and there doesn't appear to be many resources to search for solutions. I had a working environment a couple of days ago, but now all of my nodes fail at commissioning.
<sathackr> they boot okay, and after first boot, the maas ipmi user works and I can control the power. But when I commission them, the commissioning fails and maas seems to 'forget' the power password, because power checks fail after that
<sathackr> nodes are supermicro 6048 servers and HP sl230s servers -- both exhibiting similar issues
<sathackr> and now mysteriously they're working again. Not the first time that 'problem cleared while testing' for me and MAAS. Fairly suspicious of the 'daily' cloud-init images.
<mup> Bug #1713351 opened: [2.3.0~alpha1] missing 'Save changes' and 'Cancel' buttons on the "Machine summary" tab after clicking "Edit" <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713351>
<mup> Bug #1713351 changed: [2.3.0~alpha1] missing 'Save changes' and 'Cancel' buttons on the "Machine summary" tab after clicking "Edit" <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713351>
<mup> Bug #1713351 opened: [2.3.0~alpha1] missing 'Save changes' and 'Cancel' buttons on the "Machine summary" tab after clicking "Edit" <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713351>
<mup> Bug #1713351 changed: [2.3.0~alpha1] missing 'Save changes' and 'Cancel' buttons on the "Machine summary" tab after clicking "Edit" <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713351>
#maas 2018-08-20
<boritek> hi
<boritek> i have unmanaged subnet with dhcp enabled
<boritek> but with this settings dhcp just does not work, no IP received while commissioning
<boritek> why is that?
<boritek> i have also 2 reserved IP ranges
<v92> boritek: would it be possible that reserved IP ranges are full ?
<boritek> v92: the second range is a kind of empty
<boritek> the first range mostly populated, but the first IP should be available because i wold like to reinstall the OS there and while commissioning, the OS is not started yet
<boritek> with a static IP
<boritek> v92: im trying now with deleting the first range and just leaving the second one
<boritek> it didnt work
<boritek> now setting it to managed subnet
<boritek> hmmm it didnt work now this one either
<boritek> i guess it was a vlan issue
<boritek> it works now
<boritek> deployment failed though with: no disk with serial '...' found
<boritek> wow, it is really strange because first time it could deploy it without any problem
<boritek> now second time after recommissioning it failed
<roaksoax> boritek: s/unmanaged/managed
<roaksoax> boritek: https://docs.maas.io/2.2/en/installconfig-network-subnet-management#unmanaged-subnets
<roaksoax> "DHCP will never lease addresses from an unmanaged subnet."
<mup> Bug #1781662 changed: [2.5] Unable to install/upgrade 2.5 when port 80 is already bind - nginx fails to start <cdo-release-blocker> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781662>
<mup> Bug #1781662 opened: [2.5] Unable to install/upgrade 2.5 when port 80 is already bind - nginx fails to start <cdo-release-blocker> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781662>
<mup> Bug #1781662 changed: [2.5] Unable to install/upgrade 2.5 when port 80 is already bind - nginx fails to start <cdo-release-blocker> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781662>
#maas 2018-08-21
<mup> Bug #1788088 opened: UEFI CentOS 7 installs do not configure the shim <centos-storage> <track> <curtin:New> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1788088>
<mup> Bug #1788118 opened: Storage Tab should show the same fields in "Available" and "Used" section <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1788118>
<BlackDex> Hello all
<BlackDex> I need to change the bonding type of the machines
<BlackDex> there is no way to do that via the gui, besides removing the bond :(
<BlackDex> What is the best/quickest way to do this?
<BlackDex> besides removing the bond and create it again
<BlackDex> (Or please point me in the right direction in the gui if i totaly missed something)
<roaksoax> BlackDex: maas <user> interface update <etc>
<BlackDex> i was afraid of that haha
<mup> Bug #1787962 changed: no more able to add distributions and components <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787962>
<mup> Bug #1787962 opened: no more able to add distributions and components <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787962>
<mup> Bug #1787962 changed: no more able to add distributions and components <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787962>
<blizzow> I'm trying to deploy a libvirt based VM in MAAS and want to use GPT as the partition table for my disk. I changed /etc/maas/preeseeds/curtin_userdata to have block-meta: format: gpt right under cloud config. I still get MBR formatted disks.
<blizzow> Does anyone know how I can force maas to use GPT?
<blizzow> I can't install zfsroot without gpt.
#maas 2018-08-22
<boritek> hello, how can I fix/ignore a failed deployment state?
<loomi> Does anyone know if it is possible to get an educational licence for the maas standard enterprise installation? If so where best to ask?
<boritek> after a failed commissioning maas autocreated a dns entry for some reason, but that is not deletable from the gui
<boritek> how can I get rid of it?
<roaksoax> boritek: the dns entryh should expire
<roaksoax> boritek: maas will always create dns entries for IP address it hands out
<rzeigler> Is there anyone who has done virsh pods with maas that might be able to answer a question I have?
<rzeigler> I'm not sure if I did something wrong when I set up the storage pool, but when I compose a machine and allocate the default 8G of disk, I end up with a logical volume that is 4Ms and then deployment fails because there isn't even enough space to write the filesystem.
<rzeigler> At least I think that is what is happening
<roaksoax> rzeigler: that's strange./ I've not seen that ever
<rzeigler> so, I get
<rzeigler> LV                                   VG   Attr       LSize Pool Origin                                         Data%  Meta%  Move Log Cpy%Sync Convert
<rzeigler>   0a4f9552-e518-4d1a-8913-0b9cddef4fee maas swi-aos--- 4.00m      [0a4f9552-e518-4d1a-8913-0b9cddef4fee_vorigin] 0.00
<rzeigler> out of lvs
<rzeigler> when I lvresize upwards, I can successfully deploy
<rzeigler> but that defeats the purpose of being able to use the dashboard
<roaksoax> rzeigler: so you say your storage pool is inside LVM ?
<rzeigler> I am using a volume group yes
<roaksoax> rzeigler: could be related to that. If you can test against a non-LVM backed disk
<roaksoax> rzeigler: vs a one that's backed
<roaksoax> and things are different
<roaksoax> could be an issue with that
<rzeigler> oh
<rzeigler> I think I misunderstood
<rzeigler> so, I gave virsh a physical disk to make an lvm out of
<rzeigler> and use as its pool
<rzeigler> I think this may be an issue of misconfiguring libvirt
<rzeigler> roaksoax: <allocation unit='bytes'>4194304</allocation> is in pool-dumpxml for my pool
<rzeigler> which is about 4M
<xygn4l> roaksoax: are Devices exposed via API? as in MAAS/#/devices
<xygn4l> roaksoax: can they be created/configured/removed via the API
<xygn4l> roaksoax: i see API commands for 'devices' so that might be it, but i also see *power* settings for 'devices'?  didnt think you managed power on Devices
<boritek> roaksoax: what time should a dns entry expire? it does not seem to expire
<boritek> i even retarted maas-controller host
<xygn4l> dns does not expire.  did you mean dhcp?
<boritek> no i mean DNS
<boritek> roaksoax said it should expire
<boritek> the ones that have been autocreated
<xygn4l> are those machines no longer in maas?
<boritek> xygn4l: no
<boritek> there is only 1 deployed machine, all the others are only in ready state
<boritek> and there is one that i cannot even commission for some reason
<boritek> i said something couldnt reach BMC, but it could since, it can turn the machine on, then starts providioning, but it turns it off in the end and never turns it on again, until commissioning times out
<boritek> i can also access it via ipmitool without any problem
<roaksoax> they should autoexpire unless the dhcpd server is failing to tell maas to expire them
<boritek> roaksoax: how much time does it need to expire?
<roaksoax> boritek: the leases are every 6 minutes
<roaksoax> iirc
<boritek> if i turn off dhcp for a short time should it expire?
<roaksoax> boritek: no
<roaksoax> boritek: the dhcp server has a script that calls maas to "expire" IP's in the dynamic address which would remove the dns lease
<boritek> How can i trigger this manually?
<boritek> btw i have another problem i cannot set static IPs in the machine configs, because it says IP is already in use, which are not
<roaksoax> boritek: sudo vim /var/lib/maas/dhcpd.conf see the bottom of that
<boritek> roaksoax: /usr/sbin/maas-dhcp-helper notify --action expiry --mac ********* --ip-family ipv4 --ip xxxxxxxx
<boritek> i issued that, but dns entry is still there
<mup> Bug #1788430 opened: [2.5] Newly created VM's end up with "Error: Node must be connected to a network." <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1788430>
#maas 2019-08-19
<mup> Bug #1840667 opened: [2.6] Deleting nodes is slow <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840667>
<mup> Bug #1840667 changed: [2.6] Deleting nodes is slow <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840667>
<mup> Bug #1840667 opened: [2.6] Deleting nodes is slow <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840667>
<mup> Bug #1840667 changed: [2.6] Deleting nodes is slow <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840667>
<mup> Bug #1840667 opened: [2.6] Deleting nodes is slow <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840667>
<Exchange> Hi. When I deploy a new machine MAS sets one of the network interfaces to Unconfigured - how do I change that so it defaults to DHCP ? Thanks in advance :>
#maas 2019-08-21
<mup> Bug #1840871 opened: Unable to deploy Eoan on s390x KVM <MAAS:New> <ubuntu-kernel-tests:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840871>
<mup> Bug #1833468 changed: MAAS does not check if NIC supports hardware timestamping and unconditionally configures chrony with 'hwtimestamp *' <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1833468>
<mup> Bug #1840887 opened: [ws api] user.delete can return a non-json error <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840887>
<mup> Bug #1840887 changed: [ws api] user.delete can return a non-json error <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840887>
<mup> Bug #1840887 opened: [ws api] user.delete can return a non-json error <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840887>
<roaksoax> how's/win 2
#maas 2019-08-22
<atdprhs> Hello everyone, have anyone deployed k8s on maas cloud?
<atdprhs> If anyone did, have you experienced any issues with DNS and HTTPs websites certificate resolving?
#maas 2019-08-23
<atdprhs> hello everyone, have anyone deployed k8s on maas cloud?
<mup> Bug #1841136 opened: [UI] "Save changes" button disabled when configuring "Manual" power type <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841136>
<mup> Bug #1841166 opened: Unable to deploy Eoan on i386 bare-metal <MAAS:New> <ubuntu-kernel-tests:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841166>
<Exchange> Hi, I want to do a PR on libmaas and therefore I need to be a canonical contributor. When I fill out the form it asks me for "Canonical Project Manager" - who should that be ? Thanks in advance :>
<roaksoax> Exchange: try leave it blank? or whomever is listed  ?
<roaksoax> https://canonical.com/projects/directory?_ga=2.158353018.1965329207.1566481230-1463849240.1565276277
<Exchange> roaksoax:  can't - it must have a value.. Hm actually it is libmaas I want to contribute to, and its not on the list :/ Maybe it's fine to add the contact for maas ?
<roaksoax> Exchange: yes same contact
<Exchange> Thanks ! :>
#maas 2019-08-24
<mup> Bug #1833780 changed: Unable to add 'chassis' vCenter using VMWare power type <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1833780>
<atdprhs> hello everyone, our network infrastructure has been updated and so ip addresses has changed which affected maas's ip address, the issue with the maas's pod (KVM) is that they are using the old ip addresses, we tried to manually update one of the machine's ip addresses and as a result, we can't ssh into it anymore
<atdprhs> do anyone know the default username and password for the ubuntu images?
<atdprhs> and is there a way that we can have maas to auto-update the ip addresses for those old machines?
#maas 2019-08-25
<mup> Bug #1841334 opened: MAAS adds search into the DNS configuration which breaks DNS <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841334>
<mup> Bug #1841334 changed: MAAS adds search into the DNS configuration which breaks DNS <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841334>
<mup> Bug #1841334 opened: MAAS adds search into the DNS configuration which breaks DNS <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841334>
<R3ido101> Hello, So i have a env set up in libvirt but for some reason its not fully commissioning the nodes what can i do to fix this?
#maas 2020-08-17
<mup> Bug #1891857 opened: The node deployment failed with KVM virtual machine that has /dev/vda as virtio disk <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891857>
<mup> Bug #1891857 changed: The node deployment failed with KVM virtual machine that has /dev/vda as virtio disk <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891857>
<mup> Bug #1891857 opened: The node deployment failed with KVM virtual machine that has /dev/vda as virtio disk <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891857>
<mup> Bug #1891251 changed: machines keep failing deployment due too FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/dev/disk/by-id' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891251>
<mup> Bug #1876181 changed: Unable to create Pod with multiple interfaces <doc> <MAAS:Fix Released by billwear> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876181>
<mup> Bug #1876181 opened: Unable to create Pod with multiple interfaces <doc> <MAAS:Fix Released by billwear> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876181>
<mup> Bug #1876181 changed: Unable to create Pod with multiple interfaces <doc> <MAAS:Fix Released by billwear> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876181>
<mup> Bug #1891900 opened: Change the logo or theme of the MaaS Dashboard <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891900>
<mup> Bug #1891922 opened: TypeError: 'Machine' object is not iterable <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891922>
<mup> Bug #1891924 opened: Cannot select user uploaded commissioning scripts <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891924>
<mup> Bug #1891711 changed: Apt proxy uses hostname instead of IP during deployment  <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891711>
#maas 2020-08-18
<mup> Bug #1892032 opened: RM djorm-ext-pgarray, not needed since django 1.8 has it all <MAAS:In Progress by xnox> <djorm-ext-pgarray (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892032>
<mup> Bug #1892032 changed: RM djorm-ext-pgarray, not needed since django 1.8 has it all <MAAS:In Progress by xnox> <djorm-ext-pgarray (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892032>
<mup> Bug #1892032 opened: RM djorm-ext-pgarray, not needed since django 1.8 has it all <MAAS:In Progress by xnox> <djorm-ext-pgarray (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892032>
<mup> Bug #1892060 opened: Pod unable to compose machine: ['MAAS DHCP must be enabled on at least one VLAN attached to the specified interfaces.'] <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892060>
<mup> Bug #1892076 opened: Browser back button not working as expected <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892076>
<mup> Bug #1892076 changed: Browser back button not working as expected <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892076>
<mup> Bug #1892076 opened: Browser back button not working as expected <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892076>
<mup> Bug #1892076 changed: Browser back button not working as expected <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892076>
<mup> Bug #1892076 opened: Browser back button not working as expected <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892076>
<mup> Bug #1892076 changed: Browser back button not working as expected <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892076>
<mup> Bug #1892076 opened: Browser back button not working as expected <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892076>
<mup> Bug #1892076 changed: Browser back button not working as expected <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892076>
<mup> Bug #1892076 opened: Browser back button not working as expected <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892076>
#maas 2020-08-19
<mup> Bug #1889646 opened: "Sorry, home directories outside of /home are not currently supported." during maas init <MAAS:New> <snapd:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889646>
<mup> Bug #1892211 opened: AssertionError: assert self.status in SCRIPT_STATUS_RUNNING_OR_PENDING during commissioning <cdo-qa> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892211>
<mup> Bug #1892238 opened: Builtin commissioning scripts should be unable to be deselected in the UI <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892238>
#maas 2020-08-20
<mup> Bug #1889646 changed: "Sorry, home directories outside of /home are not currently supported." during maas init <MAAS:Invalid> <snapd:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889646>
<mup> Bug #1810796 opened: Unexpected APC power control configuration behavior <auto-sanity> <maas> <odm-priority> <oem-priority> <taipei-lab> <MAAS:Fix Committed> <OEM Priority Project:Fix Committed by taihsiangho> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1810796>
<mup> Bug #1810796 changed: Unexpected APC power control configuration behavior <auto-sanity> <maas> <odm-priority> <oem-priority> <taipei-lab> <MAAS:Fix Committed> <OEM Priority Project:Fix Committed by taihsiangho> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1810796>
<mup> Bug #1810796 opened: Unexpected APC power control configuration behavior <auto-sanity> <maas> <odm-priority> <oem-priority> <taipei-lab> <MAAS:Fix Committed> <OEM Priority Project:Fix Committed by taihsiangho> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1810796>
<mup> Bug #1892384 opened: Unable to update storage size if node is in deployed state <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892384>
<mup> Bug #1892384 changed: Unable to update storage size if node is in deployed state <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892384>
<mup> Bug #1892384 opened: Unable to update storage size if node is in deployed state <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892384>
<mup> Bug #1892384 changed: Unable to update storage size if node is in deployed state <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892384>
<mup> Bug #1892384 opened: Unable to update storage size if node is in deployed state <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892384>
#maas 2020-08-21
<mup> Bug #1891857 changed: The node deployment failed with KVM virtual machine that has /dev/vda as virtio disk <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891857>
<mup> Bug #1891251 opened: machines keep failing deployment due too FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/dev/disk/by-id' <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891251>
<mup> Bug #1892487 opened: Notification throws an error in html format. <cli> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892487>
<mup> Bug #1892504 opened: Ubuntu releases don't default to focal for custom mirrors <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892504>
<mup> Bug #1891900 changed: Change the logo or theme of the MaaS Dashboard <ui> <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891900>
<mup> Bug #1892384 changed: Unable to update storage size if node is in deployed state <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892384>
<mup> Bug #1891900 opened: Change the logo or theme of the MaaS Dashboard <ui> <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891900>
<mup> Bug #1892384 opened: Unable to update storage size if node is in deployed state <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892384>
<mup> Bug #1891900 changed: Change the logo or theme of the MaaS Dashboard <ui> <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891900>
<mup> Bug #1892384 changed: Unable to update storage size if node is in deployed state <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892384>
<mup> Bug #1891251 changed: machines keep failing deployment due too FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/dev/disk/by-id' <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891251>
<mup> Bug #1876258 opened: ubuntu 20.04 pxe installation fails with no such file or directory /dev/disk/by-id exception <rls-gg-incoming> <curtin:Confirmed> <MAAS:Confirmed> <MAAS 2.8:Confirmed> <grub2 (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876258>
<mup> Bug #1892542 opened: MAAS 2.7.3 No Such Resource <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892542>
<mup> Bug #1892543 opened: Intermittent slowness on MAAS 2.8.1 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892543>
<mup> Bug #1892542 changed: MAAS 2.7.3 No Such Resource <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892542>
<mup> Bug #1892543 changed: Intermittent slowness on MAAS 2.8.1 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892543>
<mup> Bug #1892542 opened: MAAS 2.7.3 No Such Resource <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892542>
<mup> Bug #1892543 opened: Intermittent slowness on MAAS 2.8.1 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892543>
